# Massive protest in India against Palestinian massacre



## Slav Defence

*Rights activists protest outside Israeli Embassy in New Delhi. Photo by Mukul Dube.*

*HUMAN RIGHTS GROUPS, INTELLECTUALS, ARTISTS AND ORDINARY PEOPLE STAND IN SOLIDARITY WITH PEOPLE OF GAZA IN DEMONSTRATION HELD ACROSS THE COUNTRY*

TwoCircles.net

*NEW DELHI* — Massive protests were held across India on Sunday against continuing Israeli onslaught on Gaza with rights groups, political parties and Muslim groups expressing solidarity with the Palestinians. From Delhi to Mumbai, and from Hyderabad to Bangalore, popular protests were held in several parts of the country including outside Israeli Embassy and consulates.

*On Sunday, thousands of protesters, that included students, youths, intellectuals, artists and ordinary citizens, gathered carrying banners and posters outside the Embassy under the banner of ‘Indian People in Solidarity with Gaza’*. They submitted a memorandum to the Israeli ambassador in India and demanded to immediately put an end to the attacks.

Anti-Zionist-imperialist, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian people slogans were raised in this demonstration too, as the speakers expressed their solidarity with the innocent ordinary population of Gaza and demanded from Israel to immediately put an end to what they termed as genocide.

A similar protest was organized outside the Israeli Consulate in Mumbai too on Sunday. People in Hyderabad too raised strong voice condemning Israel’s recent air strikes on the Palestinian lands, which killed at least 165 innocent civilians and injured thousands other while also damaging numerous properties. Over 1500 protesters gathered near PV Narsimha Rao Express Way in Mehdipatnam area under the banner of Students Islamic Organisation of India (SIO) Hyderabad chapter on Sunday to express their anguish over killings and destruction in Gaza.

Protestors have been assembling in different parts of the country from Kerala to Kashmir expressing their solidarity with the Palestinians, while condemning the Israeli attack.






*Popular Front of India protest in New Delhi on July 12.*

On Saturday too several members of the Popular Front of India marched towards the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi, condemning what they termed “*Zionist attack”* on innocent Palestinians that included women and children.

All India Muslim Majlis-e Mushawarat, the apex body of Indian Muslim organisations, has also condemned the continuing Israeli aggression against the people of Gaza Strip who are already reeling under the Israeli blockade since 2006.


*Protest in Hyderabad*
President of AIMMM, Dr Zafarul-Islam Khan, said it is lamentable that the Arab countries, especially Egypt, have failed to stop the Israeli aggression. Dr Khan said this is the third Israeli war on the people of Gaza Strip since 2006 when it started its illegal blockade after Hamas came to power through a fair election.

Israel’s aggression on a territory which is under its occupation since June 1967, is a simple war crime. Dr Khan said, it is the duty of the Arab countries and human rights organisaitons to take Israel to the World Court of Justice and to impose strict boycott of Israel until it is forced to see reason, stops aggression and withdraws from occupied territories.

Earlier, on July 12 Welfare Party of India had expressed “serious concern over the worst human crisis at Gaza created by the inhuman, violent and disproportionate use of aerial force by Israel.” The Federal Executive meeting of the Party held here, presided over by national President Mujthaba Farooque also expressed anguish over the apathy of the international community. The Party asked the UN and other countries to put sufficient political and diplomatic pressure on Israel and to use economic embargo to halt the attack. The Party came down heavily on the Arab and Gulf states for not fulfilling their moral responsibility in reaching out to Gaza.









*Thousands protested outside Israeli mission in Mumbai*

Maulana Syed Jalaluddin Omari, Amir (National President) of India’s influential Islamic group Jamaat-e-Islami Hind’s (JIH) too has “strongly condemned” Israeli air strikes and termed the offensive “immoral and illegal” which is “against peace and justice”.


*He asked Palestinians not to feel lonely for not having “no strong and sincere supportive Muslim nation in its neighbourhood” and assured that peace and justice-loving sympathizers are with them in their 65-year struggle for due rights.*

While asking Muslim nations to help Palestinians in this difficult time as part of “religious and moral duty”, Maulana Omari urged Indian government not fall prey to Israel and continue its old policy of supporting Palestinian cause.

Civil rights groups believe that the Israeli onslaught is the reaction to thwart the unity effort between Fatah and Hamas. The siege of Gaza by Israel for the last many years have resulted in the deaths of many including innocent women and children.









*Demonstrations were held in Hyderabad and other cities in the South*India was one of the first countries outside the Arab world to support the Palestinian cause and had boycotted Israel till 1980s. It now, however, enjoys strong strategic and business relations with Israel too, although it maintains to support the Palestine’s right to freedom. The response of the Indian Government, hence, was cautious as it tried to maintain a balance.


The spokesperson of the Ministry of External Affairs said, “India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy air strikes on Gaza resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives and heavy damage to property. At the same time India is alarmed at the cross border provocations resulting from rocket attacks against targets in parts of Israel. India calls upon both sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation and threaten the peace and security of the region.”

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Spring Onion

good. though i have reservations over use of word MASSIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ranjeet

In a democracy they have a right to protest, and some Muslims are exercising their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Slav Defence

Spring Onion said:


> good. though i have reservations over use of word MASSIVE


This title is given by Indian media,not me. 
Massive Protests in India Against Israeli Attacks on Gaza | Caravan Daily


----------



## drunken-monke

Why they did not protested when Shia's from Iraq were killed... Though I am not supporting Israel's activities here, but then these peoples should also come in support of innocent Iraqis who got killed... Hypocrisy isn't that???

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mujhaidind

Great!
We Indian Muslims even protested killing of Bangladeshis in Assam and Burma as well.

We will always work for the Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## third eye

Spring Onion said:


> good. though i have reservations over use of word MASSIVE




Its enough for such ' Political parties ' & orgnisations to make themselves felt & known.

After all post the rout in last elections how else with they stay in the RAM of the people.


----------



## Slav Defence

PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kesang

drunken-monke said:


> Why they did not protested when Shia's from Iraq were killed... Though I am not supporting Israel's activities here, but then these peoples should also come in support of innocent Iraqis who got killed... Hypocrisy isn't that???


Because killers of shia in Iraq are also Muslims not 
Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

Slav Defence said:


> This title is given by Indian media,not me.
> Massive Protests in India Against Israeli Attacks on Gaza | Caravan Daily



It is Massive 10-15,000 ppl in a country so far and pro Israel is a massive rally..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Syria, killing in thousands of Muslims....
I did not see any such protests why?
Seems like it always is reserved for Jews or other Kafirs...


----------



## arp2041

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!



Why You think so?


----------



## JonAsad

does a pdf Indian truly represents his/her country?-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> does a pdf Indian truly represents his/her country?-



My Question - Why you think so?


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> My Question - Why you think so?


because on ground the indian people are protesting against Israel--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kesang

@Serpentine . I told you.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Its their democratic right to protest, as long as they do not end up damaging any property


----------



## qamar1990

ranjeet said:


> In a democracy they have a right to protest, and some Muslims are exercising their rights.


just muslims? are there no hindus?


----------



## Slav Defence

*Protest in Hyderabad against Israel’s attack on Palestine*
* massive protest was held here Sunday to condemn Israel’s offensive against Palestinians.

Hundreds of activists of the Students Islamic Organisation (SIO) took out a rally and formed a human chain, demanding an immediate halt to Israel’s attacks. The protestors raised slogans of “Down with Israel”. They were also carrying placards with pictures of children and other victims of Israeli bombardment.







“Let Gaza live”, “You don’t need to be a Muslim to stand up with Gaza”, “Murdering an 11-month-old is not self-defence” were some of the slogans written on the placards.

The speakers urged the Indian government to cut down diplomatic ties with Israel and restore its traditional stand of backing Palestinians.

The SIO leaders also urged the central government to press Israel to immediately stop the air strikes.

“At a time when Prime Minister Narendra Modi is visiting Brazil to attend BRICS summit, India should raise the issue in the international arena and put pressure on Israel to stop atrocities,a said Laeeq Ahmed, president, SIO’s Hyderabad unit.

The SIO also urged the Telangana government not to have any ties with Israel in agriculture sector. It said Israel was responsible for destroying the agricultural lands and crops of Palestine by the use of its lethal weapons and such state cannot be trusted upon for the improvement of agriculture in other parts of the world.

The organization also launched a signature campaign to against the Israeli offensive and to urge the Indian government to use its influence in the United Nations and other international fore to pressurize Israel.

Laeeq said one lakh signatures would be collected as part of the campaign over the next days and this would be sent to prime minister, chief minister of Telangana and governor.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Rangila said:


> Syria, killing in thousands of Muslims....
> I did not see any such protests why?
> Seems like it always is reserved for Jews or other Kafirs...


 you got a problem? with it? people choose to protest at things they don't like, how would you protest if 2 of your brothers were fighting for some odd reason? which would you protest against?


----------



## Arya Desa

qamar1990 said:


> just muslims? *are there no hindus?*



...


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> because on ground the indian people are protesting against Israel--



10-15000 people in a population of 1.2 billions? Seriously?

BTW, India is the most Pro-Israel country in the world (even more than US):

India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes



So you see the PDF Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Why do not they pass a resolution and urge Palestinian activist not to fire rocket against Israel and than ask Israel not bomb them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Arya Desa said:


> My friend if you knew the true nature of these people you wouldn't be able to sleep at night.


true nature of what people? hindus?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

qamar1990 said:


> just muslims? are there no hindus?


There are, JNU leftists form a sizeable portion in Delhi


----------



## qamar1990

ExtraOdinary said:


> There are, JNU leftists form a sizeable portion in Delhi


thats good , they even have protests in my city a very small city in upstate newyork and we had priests going on… the humanity of the american people amazes me some times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## punit

drunken-monke said:


> Why they did not protested when Shia's from Iraq were killed... Though I am not supporting Israel's activities here, but then these peoples should also come in support of innocent Iraqis who got killed... Hypocrisy isn't that???



when shias were killed shias only protest. now its sunni turn to they are protesting !


----------



## Android

JonAsad said:


> does a pdf Indian truly represents his/her country?-



If BJP or any right wing groups decides to hold a rally in favour of Israel it can easily assemble crowd 100 times massive than this but as the right wingers are in power right now for them doing massive protests doesn't make sense and would be weird, situation would have been different if this all was happening 2-3 months back.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Arya Desa

qamar1990 said:


> true nature of what people? hindus?



...


----------



## Rahul9090

these traitors will side with pakistan if a war breaks out between india and pakistan in the near future i say government should provide them with free one way ticket to gaza !go help your ummah brothers dear india Muslims ..we wish you the best regards -http://India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

qamar1990 said:


> just muslims? are there no hindus?


Considering the size of the crowd in pics there might have been few of them hindus as well. but not in any significant numbers.


----------



## qamar1990

Arya Desa said:


> Yea. Their hatred is overwhelming, their apathy appalling. Their ignorance is never ending, and their violence is forever ensuing.


not true, we can't say that for hindus in general i've seen some very nice and tolerant hindus..
i would say the right wing is probably pro-israel rest might be with Palestinians,
if i may ask, whats your religion? i thought you were hindu as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> 10-15000 people in a population of 1.2 billions? Seriously?
> 
> BTW, India is the most Pro-Israel country in the world (even more than US):
> 
> India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes
> 
> 
> 
> So you see the PDF Indians



The survey is based on 5212 interviewees-

By your logic- in your own words- 5,215 interviewees in a population of 1.2 billion? Seriously?- thats even less- and anonymous than- the people actually protesting in the streets-

You disappointed me again-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Rahul9090 said:


> these traitors will side with pakistan if a war breaks out between india and pakistan in the near future i say government should provide them with free one way ticket to gaza !go help your ummah brothers dear india Muslims ..we wish you the best regards -http://India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes


bro this type of behavior will alienate your population, you should build connection with your muslim community and make them happy to be in india, cut your ties with israel and your muslims will love never mind even cutting ties just have modi make a statement condemning the gaza strikes or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

qamar1990 said:


> you got a problem? with it? people choose to protest at things they don't like, how would you protest if 2 of your brothers were fighting for some odd reason? which would you protest against?



Yes I have got a problem because its a sham protest directed only towards Jews, when some Muslim lives are lost.
But the same Muslim lives were lost last year too and no such protest!!!

It means it is selective and managed by vested interests who invest in such activities against Jews all the time.
Check the pattern.
Don't need any crystal ball on this.

"Right Activist"
Lol
Only against Jews and not against those Syrians?
Once again "Right Activists" Lol
Subterfuge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Rahul9090 said:


> these traitors will side with pakistan if a war breaks out between india and pakistan in the near future i say government should provide them with free one way ticket to gaza !go help your ummah brothers dear india Muslims ..we wish you the best regards -http://India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes



How come these are traitors Mr Hindu?-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> The survey is based on 5212 interviewees-
> 
> By your logic- 5,215 interviewees in a population of 1.2 billion? Seriously?- thats even less- and anonymous than the people actually protesting in the streets-
> 
> You disappointed me again-



Ok, one example:

Almost Every PDF Indian was favoring Modi this election & he indeed won by huge record majority.

On the other hand, 80% of PDF Pakistanis were supporting Imran in the elections but it was Nawaz who won the elections with majority.

Counter question - Does PDF Pakistanis truly represent Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Arya Desa

qamar1990 said:


> not true, we can't say that for hindus in general i've seen some very nice and tolerant hindus..
> *i would say the right wing is probably pro-israel rest might be with Palestinians,*
> if i may ask, whats your religion? i thought you were hindu as well.



Sikh. 

No sir, India is the most pro-Israel country after America. That means most Indians are pro-Israel. 

Like I said if you experience them behind their facade, you will be shocked. They act very nice put front but as you have seen on this board once there is no one to scrutinize them they let go. At least this side has moderation, try places without like Bharat Rakshak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Rangila said:


> But the same Muslim lives were lost last year too and no such protest!!!



you are referring to which incident?-


----------



## qamar1990

Rangila said:


> Yes I have got a problem because its a sham protest directed only towards Jews, when some Muslim lives are lost.
> But the same Muslim lives were lost last year too and no such protest!!!
> 
> It means it is selective and managed by vested interests who invest in such activities against Jews all the time.
> Check the pattern.
> Don't need any crystal ball on this.
> 
> "Right Activist"
> Lol
> Only against Jews and not against those Syrians?
> Once again "Right Activists" Lol
> Subterfuge!


so your telling me muslims didn't protest against the syrian violence? because i remember them doing so. who told you we don't condemn attacks against muslims?
the protests might not be as big because its muslims vs muslim and what side are you supposed to chose? how would you know who is right?
just use your head… in the case of iraq the isis is wrong they are terrorists so most muslims condemn them i don't know who has been washing your brian but open your mind if something is bothering you about us muslims then just ask us instead of making judgements like that lol.

the reason we protest for these palestinians a lot is because the poor people have been under a blockade and on top of that they are helpless.



Arya Desa said:


> Sikh.
> 
> No sir, India is the most pro-Israel country after America. That means most Indians are pro-Israel.
> 
> Like I said if you experience them behind their facade, you will be shocked. They act very nice put front but as you have seen on this board once there is no one to scrutinize them they let go. At least this side has moderation, try places without like Bharat Rakshak.


yeah I've seen bharat rakshak they are crazy there no doubt about that, even the moderators are crazy there.
plus i would refrain from judging all of them, i mean its good and bad everywhere my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> Ok, one example:
> 
> Almost Every PDF Indian was favoring Modi this election & he indeed won by huge record majority.
> 
> On the other hand, 80% of PDF Pakistanis were supporting Imran in the elections but it was Nawaz who won the elections with majority.
> 
> Counter question - Does PDF Pakistanis truly represent Pakistan?



You want to talk about Nawaz or IK- come to a relevant thread-
Modi and elections- again come to a relevant thread-

i dont know why there was a need of a counter question- which will take us off topic-
Since we are here-
Do you honestly think PDF Indians truly represent Indians?- the sample size you gave is too small-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jat

qamar1990 said:


> bro this type of behavior will alienate your population, you should build connection with your muslim community and make them happy to be in india, cut your ties with israel and your muslims will love never mind even cutting ties just have modi make a statement condemning the gaza strikes or something.


First look whose are you talking with mate
A guy who don't respect women, a racist, a guy for whom color of skin matter most.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qamar1990

arp2041 said:


> Ok, one example:
> 
> Almost Every PDF Indian was favoring Modi this election & he indeed won by huge record majority.
> 
> On the other hand, 80% of PDF Pakistanis were supporting Imran in the elections but it was Nawaz who won the elections with majority.
> 
> Counter question - Does PDF Pakistanis truly represent Pakistan?


no pdf actually doesn't represent the views of pakistan because pdf pakistanis aren't spokes people for pakistan, we just express our views.



Jat said:


> First llok whose are you talking with mate
> A guy who don't respect women, a racist, a guy for whom color of skin matter most.


oh really? i should put him on my ignore list then..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

qamar1990 said:


> bro this type of behavior will alienate your population, you should build connection with your muslim community and make them happy to be in india, cut your ties with israel and your muslims will love never mind even cutting ties just have modi make a statement condemning the gaza strikes or something.




how many indian Muslims protested when Muslims were slaughtering muslims in syria and iraq how many indian muslims are protesting about isis ?how many indian muslim protest when kahsmiris pundits where driven out of kashmir why is this double standards? the same indian muslims will demolish our shaid jawans memorials ?and you want us to appease them by cutting our ties with one of our best allies ?ya right genius


----------



## Jat

qamar1990 said:


> oh really? i should put him on my ignore list then..


First you should check his negative ratings and his old posts 
Check out this post by webmaster in which he quoted post of this guy and look what he is saying about Women


----------



## qamar1990

Jat said:


> First you should check his negative ratings and his old posts
> Check out this post by webmaster in which he quoted post of this guy and look what he is saying about Women


what the heck happened to him? he just disappeared even what quoted is gone….



Arya Desa said:


> ...


lol why edited you posts? you must not want people to know how you feel lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

qamar1990 said:


> so your telling me muslims didn't protest against the syrian violence? because i remember them doing so. who told you we don't condemn attacks against muslims?
> the protests might not be as big because its muslims vs muslim and what side are you supposed to chose? how would you know who is right?
> just use your head… in the case of iraq the isis is wrong they are terrorists so most muslims condemn them i don't know who has been washing your brian but open your mind if something is bothering you about us muslims then just ask us instead of making judgements like that lol.
> 
> the reason we protest for these palestinians a lot is because the poor people have been under a blockade and on top of that they are helpless.
> 
> 
> yeah I've seen bharat rakshak they are crazy there no doubt about that, even the moderators are crazy there.
> plus i would refrain from judging all of them, i mean its good and bad everywhere my friend.



You are looking at the situation from a prism which is made in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.
I understood the gist.
Have a good day...


----------



## Jat

qamar1990 said:


> what the heck happened to him? he just disappeared even what quoted is gone….


I cannot share link bcoz of low posts
He said *Used and discarded. Send them back home, please.*
in a thread @Roybot posted about 
*172 Bangladeshis are waiting to go home *Rescued from brothels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Killing of Civilians, women and children should be condemned in the highest possible terms.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vK_man

drunken-monke said:


> Why they did not protested when Shia's from Iraq were killed... Though I am not supporting Israel's activities here, but then these peoples should also come in support of innocent Iraqis who got killed... Hypocrisy isn't that???



shias are kufr and murtad according to sunnis .


----------



## acetophenol

Even though I consider Israel as an ally,in no way can this killing of civillians accepted,and there are protests all over,especially social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## amitkriit

Slav Defence said:


> *Rights activists protest outside Israeli Embassy in New Delhi. Photo by Mukul Dube.*
> 
> *HUMAN RIGHTS GROUPS, INTELLECTUALS, ARTISTS AND ORDINARY PEOPLE STAND IN SOLIDARITY WITH PEOPLE OF GAZA IN DEMONSTRATION HELD ACROSS THE COUNTRY*
> 
> TwoCircles.net
> 
> *NEW DELHI* — Massive protests were held across India on Sunday against continuing Israeli onslaught on Gaza with rights groups, political parties and Muslim groups expressing solidarity with the Palestinians. From Delhi to Mumbai, and from Hyderabad to Bangalore, popular protests were held in several parts of the country including outside Israeli Embassy and consulates.
> 
> *On Sunday, thousands of protesters, that included students, youths, intellectuals, artists and ordinary citizens, gathered carrying banners and posters outside the Embassy under the banner of ‘Indian People in Solidarity with Gaza’*. They submitted a memorandum to the Israeli ambassador in India and demanded to immediately put an end to the attacks.
> 
> Anti-Zionist-imperialist, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian people slogans were raised in this demonstration too, as the speakers expressed their solidarity with the innocent ordinary population of Gaza and demanded from Israel to immediately put an end to what they termed as genocide.
> 
> A similar protest was organized outside the Israeli Consulate in Mumbai too on Sunday. People in Hyderabad too raised strong voice condemning Israel’s recent air strikes on the Palestinian lands, which killed at least 165 innocent civilians and injured thousands other while also damaging numerous properties. Over 1500 protesters gathered near PV Narsimha Rao Express Way in Mehdipatnam area under the banner of Students Islamic Organisation of India (SIO) Hyderabad chapter on Sunday to express their anguish over killings and destruction in Gaza.
> 
> Protestors have been assembling in different parts of the country from Kerala to Kashmir expressing their solidarity with the Palestinians, while condemning the Israeli attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Popular Front of India protest in New Delhi on July 12.*
> 
> On Saturday too several members of the Popular Front of India marched towards the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi, condemning what they termed “*Zionist attack”* on innocent Palestinians that included women and children.
> 
> All India Muslim Majlis-e Mushawarat, the apex body of Indian Muslim organisations, has also condemned the continuing Israeli aggression against the people of Gaza Strip who are already reeling under the Israeli blockade since 2006.
> 
> 
> *Protest in Hyderabad*
> President of AIMMM, Dr Zafarul-Islam Khan, said it is lamentable that the Arab countries, especially Egypt, have failed to stop the Israeli aggression. Dr Khan said this is the third Israeli war on the people of Gaza Strip since 2006 when it started its illegal blockade after Hamas came to power through a fair election.
> 
> Israel’s aggression on a territory which is under its occupation since June 1967, is a simple war crime. Dr Khan said, it is the duty of the Arab countries and human rights organisaitons to take Israel to the World Court of Justice and to impose strict boycott of Israel until it is forced to see reason, stops aggression and withdraws from occupied territories.
> 
> Earlier, on July 12 Welfare Party of India had expressed “serious concern over the worst human crisis at Gaza created by the inhuman, violent and disproportionate use of aerial force by Israel.” The Federal Executive meeting of the Party held here, presided over by national President Mujthaba Farooque also expressed anguish over the apathy of the international community. The Party asked the UN and other countries to put sufficient political and diplomatic pressure on Israel and to use economic embargo to halt the attack. The Party came down heavily on the Arab and Gulf states for not fulfilling their moral responsibility in reaching out to Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands protested outside Israeli mission in Mumbai*
> 
> Maulana Syed Jalaluddin Omari, Amir (National President) of India’s influential Islamic group Jamaat-e-Islami Hind’s (JIH) too has “strongly condemned” Israeli air strikes and termed the offensive “immoral and illegal” which is “against peace and justice”.
> 
> 
> *He asked Palestinians not to feel lonely for not having “no strong and sincere supportive Muslim nation in its neighbourhood” and assured that peace and justice-loving sympathizers are with them in their 65-year struggle for due rights.*
> 
> While asking Muslim nations to help Palestinians in this difficult time as part of “religious and moral duty”, Maulana Omari urged Indian government not fall prey to Israel and continue its old policy of supporting Palestinian cause.
> 
> Civil rights groups believe that the Israeli onslaught is the reaction to thwart the unity effort between Fatah and Hamas. The siege of Gaza by Israel for the last many years have resulted in the deaths of many including innocent women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demonstrations were held in Hyderabad and other cities in the South*India was one of the first countries outside the Arab world to support the Palestinian cause and had boycotted Israel till 1980s. It now, however, enjoys strong strategic and business relations with Israel too, although it maintains to support the Palestine’s right to freedom. The response of the Indian Government, hence, was cautious as it tried to maintain a balance.
> 
> 
> The spokesperson of the Ministry of External Affairs said, “India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy air strikes on Gaza resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives and heavy damage to property. At the same time India is alarmed at the cross border provocations resulting from rocket attacks against targets in parts of Israel. India calls upon both sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation and threaten the peace and security of the region.”



I am interested in the count of people in the crowd who are *wearing scull-cap*. Majority of Indians are strongly in support of Israel. Bleeding heart HR activists are not greatly respected because many of them are considered traitors.



acetophenol said:


> Even though I consider Israel as an ally,in no way can this killing of civillians accepted,and there are protests all over,especially social media.



"They" never repented after bombing public places and killing civilians. Many people on this forum mock us using the instance of 26/11.


----------



## acetophenol

Now some may find this interesting,I had a strike (hartal) in my place when Saddam Hussein was hanged
Hartal in Kerala against Saddam's execution - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

qamar1990 said:


> not true, w*e can't say that for hindus in general i've seen some very nice and tolerant hindus..*
> i would say the right wing is probably pro-israel rest might be with Palestinians,
> if i may ask, whats your religion? i thought you were hindu as well.



Actually Indian Americans are a different beast than Indians themselves. I mean, they are one of the more successful minorities there... so.

also, there are some pretty interesting similarities between religious extremists of all stripes. Dogmatize religion, anyone who doesn't conform to their dogma, is a heretic.

India being as diverse as it is, the prejudices are also mind boggling. Religious, caste, race, linguistic, gender discrimination.

I hope PDF doesn't represent India. I don't know if you know any Indians yourself, but you can't draw generalizations just as you can't draw generalizations with pakistanis.

You and Zarvan might come from the same country, but you might have some things in common with an American or an Indian


----------



## Victory

qamar1990 said:


> what the heck happened to him? he just disappeared even what quoted is gone….
> 
> 
> lol why edited you posts? you must not want people to know how you feel lol?


He was a kshatriya punjabi rajput few days back in Desi corner , now he has turned into sikh

this guy is either a false flagger or a khalistani kanjar.

Thanks for exposing this hypocrite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

India is a great country, out of the members here that support israel cuz of hostility to the Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

qamar1990 said:


> what the heck happened to him? he just disappeared even what quoted is gone….
> 
> 
> lol why edited you posts? you must not want people to know how you feel lol?



Because Arya Desa is a master troll? Remeber when he had a tirade against South Indians? Now he is cying because his Sikh Religion is under attack.

I guess his schtick is finding a hot button topic and troll on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jat

nair said:


> Killing of Civilians, women and children should be condemned in the highest possible terms.....


Yeah but about both side Hamas are also trying their best to kill Israeli peoples 
And there was a video on internet about how Hamas terrorists using children of Gaza as shield


----------



## Chronos

Victory said:


> He was a kshatriya punjabi rajput few days back in Desi corner , now he has turned into sikh
> 
> this guy is either a false flagger or a khalistani kanjar.
> 
> Thanks for exposing this hypocrite



oh that's right, I forgot


----------



## nair

acetophenol said:


> Now some may find this interesting,I had a strike (hartal) in my place when Saddam Hussein was hanged
> Hartal in Kerala against Saddam's execution - Rediff.com India News



I still remember that day.... I got stuck in a place called Kodakara in Trichur district..... had to ask my franchisee to drop me in cochin..... and enroute had to face DYFI, luckily the windshield wasnt broken....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## amitkriit

Ravi Nair said:


> Actually Indian Americans are a different beast than Indians themselves. I mean, they are one of the more successful minorities there... so.
> 
> also, there are some pretty interesting similarities between religious extremists of all stripes. Dogmatize religion, anyone who doesn't conform to their dogma, is a heretic.
> 
> India being as diverse as it is, the prejudices are also mind boggling. Religious, caste, race, linguistic, gender discrimination.
> 
> I hope PDF doesn't represent India. I don't know if you know any Indians yourself, but you can't draw generalizations just as you can't draw generalizations with pakistanis.
> 
> You and Zarvan might come from the same country, but you might have some things in common with an American or an Indian



Only those Indians who are citizens of India are real Indians. 50% of NRIs will never return back. Indian Americans are not Indians. We must shed the image of nice and tolerant Hindus because this image has not served us well. Many consider us timid. What do you think transpired attacks like Godhara Burning and 26/11? These terrorists have an infallible belief in the "fact" that Hindus would rather forget than launching a counter-attack.


----------



## Chronos

MOHSENAM said:


> India is a great country, out of the members here that support israel cuz of hostility to the Pakistanis.



didn't you trash talk about Indians before though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Monday, 14 July 2014

*Occupied Kashmir protests Israeli aggression against Palestine*
Friday, 11 July 2014 12:40. Srinagar:
Hundreds of people including students on Friday held protests against the on-going Israeli ‘aggression’ against Palestinians in Gaza and clashed with government forces at various places in summer capital Srinagar



Witnesses said dozens of Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front (JKLF) activists and supporters led by its vice-chairman Bashir Ahmad Bhat took out a rally from party’s headquarters in Maisuma. “The protesters were chanting pro-Palestine and pro-freedom slogans. They were also raising slogans against Israel’s murderous campaign in Gaza,” an eyewitness said.



On Thursday, the party had announced that it would hold a protest rally and sit-in against ‘growing Indian and Israeli aggression’ and against India’s move on UNMOGIP.

“The protesters tried to march towards Lal Chowk but a huge contingent of police which was additionally deployed near Akhara Building stopped them from marching ahead. The protesters showed resistance and tried to move ahead but police detained several protesters including JKLF activists,” the witnesses said. Malik, according to JKLF, was detained by police during an early morning raid.



After police clampdown on protesters, groups of youth appeared in Maisuma and resorted to stone-throwing. The stone-throwing created panic in the area forcing shopkeepers to down their shutters.



In Kashmir University, hundreds of students held a massive ‘Palestine solidarity rally’ against the Israeli aggression in Gaza under the banner of banned Kashmir University Students Union (KUSU).



“The Rally was to express solidarity with the Muslim brethren of Gaza who are under continuous bombardment of Israeli airplanes since past four days. It has led to more than 80 killings including women and toddlers. Also injuring hundreds of others and destruction of their houses,” a KUSU spokesman said.


The students were raising pro-Palestine, pro-Hamas and anti-Israel slogans and marched throughout the campus.

They were also holding banners and placards which read: ‘Down with Zionism’, ‘Long live Hamas’, ‘Stop the genocide in Gaza”, “Kashmir stands with Gaza’.

Meanwhile, the KUSU spokesman alleged that proctoral wing and police tried to stop the demonstration. “But failed in the end due to stiff resistance from the students while the Kashmir University administration manhandled and abused the media men who were covering the rally and they also snatched the banners and posters from the students,” he alleged.


The rally concluded with the funeral prayers in absentia for all those who were killed in the on-going Israeli aggression.

The anti-Israel protests also broke outside central Jamia Masjid here in Old City of Srinagar. Witnesses told GNS that groups of youth, soon after Friday prayers concluded, held strong protest against Israeli aggression. The protesters who were holding Palestine and Islamic State (ISIL) flags torched an Israeli flag, they said.



“The protesters were raising pro-freedom, pro-Palestine, pro-Islam slogans. They were also chanting slogans against Isreal, India and United America,” witnesses said.

Around 80 people including children and women have been killed in an-ongoing Israeli attack on besieged Gaza.

*Who could understand pain of Palestininans better then Kashmiris?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jat

Ravi Nair said:


> Because Arya Desa is a master troll? Remeber when he had a tirade against South Indians? Now he is cying because his Sikh Religion is under attack.
> 
> I guess his schtick is finding a hot button topic and troll on it.


Kya haal hai Ravi bhai  Haryanavi ko bhul gaye kya?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> Because Arya Desa is a master troll? Remeber when he had a tirade against South Indians? Now he is cying because his Sikh Religion is under attack.
> 
> I guess his schtick is finding a hot button topic and troll on it.


Dont sweat over that guy. Ignore his posts, he is a racist scumbag (most prob a false flagger too, PDF these days is infested with these "shan" types  )


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ravi Nair said:


> didn't you trash talk about Indians before though




I never talked trash about India and respect their opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Jat said:


> Kya haal hai Ravi bhai  *Haryanavi ko bhul gaye kya*?



Nahi 

Jat power! 



MOHSENAM said:


> I *never talked trash about India and respect their opinions*.



But India is inhabited by Hindus, animistic, idol worshipping Pagans!

we are the worst heretics! How can you respect Indians then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

i m with palestine in this regard. I like isreal for its grit and determination standing upto its back bone less neighbours but this is enough.
killing indiscriminately the way they have been doing these few days is cowardly. where is MOSSAD now ??? cant they go for surgical strikes or so ???
some my compatriots should shed their "paint with the muslim brush" mentality and at least support this solidarity with the palestinians (please note "palestinians" not hamas or some other rocket launching lunatics).
I m proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

@Aeronaut @WebMaster @Manticore @Oscar @chakbamu @Kaan @Jungibaaz and others. .mark this thread as sticky Please..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Jat said:


> Yeah but about both side Hamas are also trying their best to kill Israeli peoples
> And there was a video on internet about how Hamas terrorists using children of Gaza as shield



My comment applies to Hamaz, syria, ISIS and every other agency which kills innocent civilians......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amitkriit

I never witnessed "massive" protests by these scull-cap wearing bleeding hearts after 26/11 or Mumbai bombings or Parliament Attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

I* hope that … I didn't hurt anyone.I only intended to say that India is a diverse country
Adab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Jat said:


> I cannot share link bcoz of low posts
> He said *Used and discarded. Send them back home, please.*
> in a thread @Roybot posted about
> *172 Bangladeshis are waiting to go home *Rescued from brothels


i seen that post i think.. what a bigot that guy is honestly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jat

qamar1990 said:


> i seen that post i think.. what a bigot that guy is honestly


And also his posts about South Indians and their color..... Now he is blaming Hindus because they are trying to show him truth, If Muslims will do that he will talk shit about Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ravi Nair said:


> But India is inhabited by Hindus, animistic, idol worshipping Pagans!
> 
> we are the worst heretics! How can you respect Indians then




Cuz of humanity..

Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] : Go, take and acquire knowledge even if it is in China. (Bayhaqi, Shuabul-Eeman, Beirut, II. 254)

Idol worshippers of hijaz are the worst creatures not other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I have noticed Indians come on Israeli- Palestinian threads and question about Iraq-Syria...

Each and every such post has been reported for derailing the thread and not sticking to topic!

If you want to talk about Iraq and Syria create your own thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!



*If you think that online posters represent any nation and its people I genuinely feel sorry for you.*



Rahul9090 said:


> these traitors will side with pakistan if a war breaks out between india and pakistan in the near future i say government should provide them with free one way ticket to gaza !go help your ummah brothers dear india Muslims ..we wish you the best regards -http://India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes


*
You are in no position to put people as traitors for exercising their basic fundamental rights! 

Such moronic views are a threat to our democracy and its basic principles. 

I am also against this Israels campaign which has killed innocent children.... seeing a 5 year old child with a brain hemorrhage in an ICU was enough for me. *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rahul9090

let them protest nobody cares no sane hindu indian will come out and protest against israel so we dont care the same people want us to give freedom to kashmir and they demand modi to be hanged to death


----------



## JonAsad

Jat said:


> And also his posts about South Indians and their color..... Now he is blaming Hindus because they are trying to show him truth, If Muslims will do that he will talk shit about Muslims.



the one you guys referring to as He is who actually?-


----------



## Slav Defence

Koovie said:


> *If you think that online posters represent any nation and its people I genuinely feel sorry for you.*


*
Exactly,this is what intended to say.*I apologize once again if someone got hurt of my post


----------



## Jat

JonAsad said:


> the one you guys referring to as He is who actually?-


According to him he is a Sikh Rajput living in Canada 
But i think he is just a false flagger kid with low IQ and yeah racist


----------



## SarthakGanguly

drunken-monke said:


> Why they did not protested when Shia's from Iraq were killed... Though I am not supporting Israel's activities here, but then these peoples should also come in support of innocent Iraqis who got killed... *Hypocrisy* isn't that???


No. Priorities.


----------



## Dubious

Yet SOME Indians are trying to be more Jewish than the Jews themselves: 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204209227297029

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Rahul9090 said:


> i dont see them protesting when it comes to muslim killing muslim or when kasab did 26/11 there was no fatwa or protest against pakistan by the same muslim community so why do they have to target a specific Jewish community and btw dont go by fake propaganda pictures made up by hamas sympathizers you dont know the ground reality



Open your eyes ignorant fool-





Kashmir Shias say want to fight ISIS in Iraq, hold protest | Kashmir Reader
Protest at Jantar Mantar against Iraq attack,3000 Indian youths ready to go Iraq » KohraM
Kashmiri Shiite Muslims during a protest against the Islamic State of... News Photo 451323442 | Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

arp2041 said:


> 10-15000 people in a population of 1.2 billions? Seriously?
> 
> BTW, India is the most Pro-Israel country in the world (even more than US):
> 
> India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes
> 
> 
> 
> So you see the PDF Indians



Daniel Pipes, Pam Geller and Geert wilders are prophets in the eyes of Islam hating clowns. You should elect one of these idiots as your president.



Akheilos said:


> Yet SOME Indians are trying to be more Jewish than the Jews themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204209227297029



There is a lot of racism in Israel. Black Jews are discriminated in Israel, Indians will be treated worse as third world dirt in Israel. I don't know why Indians are licking up to Israel. Maybe a shared hatred against Muslims might have to do with this strange love story between Hindutvas and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## majesticpankaj

i support Palestine.. there is no justification of killing innocent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MOHSENAM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> Do you honestly think PDF Indians truly represent Indians?



YES, i think so, but i seriously don't think that i have to prove this to anyone who is not Indian. You have full liberty to think the opposite.


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> YES, i think so, but i seriously don't think that i have to prove this to anyone who is not Indian. You have full liberty to think the opposite.



I hope you do understand while you may represent some but cannot be a spokesperson for all the 1.2 Billion people-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Rahul9090 said:


> i dont see them protesting when it comes to muslim killing muslim or when kasab did 26/11 there was no fatwa or protest against pakistan by the same muslim community so why do they have to target a specific Jewish community and btw dont go by fake propaganda pictures made up by hamas sympathizers you dont know the ground reality



There are more than enough examples of Muslim communities protesting against the 26/11 attacks... 

And there are also enough international reports and video footage of hospitalized children who fell victim to Israeli attacks. 

I do admire the fighting spirit of the Israelis, but killing innocent does not make them an inch better than the Hamas.

Skip to 3:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> I hope you do understand while you may represent some but cannot be a spokesperson for all the 1.2 Billion people-



Obviously, I don't CLAIM to be spokesperson for 1.2 billion, every person is different with different habbits, taste etc.

What I was objecting to was Your CLAIM that Indians over here AREN'T Indians.


----------



## Kesang

MOHSENAM said:


>


If israel belongs to israelies then I would consider this casualties as collatral damage but the fact is Israelies are mostly europeans and they stole land from local people. If somebody steal my home and force me live as refugees then I would be seriously pissed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> Obviously, I don't CLAIM to be spokesperson for 1.2 billion, every person is different with different habbits, taste etc.
> 
> What I was objecting to was Your CLAIM that *Indians over here AREN'T Indians*.



Comprehension problem?- 
We are talking about Views not Nationalities of Indian posters-
Ironically just before this stupid post of your we were actively talking about the Views only-
Dont know where that come from- -


----------



## Rahul9090

Koovie said:


> There are more than enough examples of Muslim communities protesting against the 26/11 attacks...
> 
> And there are also enough international reports and video footage of hospitalized children who fell victim to Israeli attacks.
> 
> I do admire the fighting spirit of the Israelis, but killing innocent does not make them an inch better than the Hamas.
> 
> Skip to 3:00



well media is a tool they will show what basically sells it is not always legitimate Israel is a media victim ,


learn what is actually happening they are warned before an Israeli strike to move out those who died are a victim of their own stupidity

do you know how many rocket were fired towards israel?what do you want them to do?do you want them not to act what would india do if pakistan fires about 700 rockets towards india?

do tell me sir !


----------



## suresh1773

mujhaidind said:


> Great!
> We Indian Muslims even protested killing of Bangladeshis in Assam and Burma as well.
> 
> We will always work for the Ummah.



What about Lanka. 
What about the activities of Boko Haram & the ISIS millitants 

Why no protest when Iraqi Shias r killed.

So u always work for Ummah..........................

Well I don't support voilence in form,size.

Lastly I have read that Hamas is using Women & children as Human shields

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JonAsad said:


> Comprehension problem?-
> We are talking about Views not Nationalities of Indian posters-
> Ironically just before this stupid post of your we were actively talking about the Views only-
> Dont know where that come from- -



Is it NECESSARY to take the meaning of what i have written LITERALLY? I know what you had written.


----------



## Kesang

Rahul9090 said:


> well media is a tool they will show what basically sells it is not always legitimate Israel is a media victim ,
> 
> 
> learn what is actually happening they are warned before an Israeli strike to move out those who died are a victim of their own stupidity
> 
> do you know how many rocket were fired towards israel?what do you want them to do?do you want them not to act what would india do if pakistan fires about 700 rockets towards india?
> 
> do tell me sir !



What would you do if samebody come from europe and push you out from your home and force you to live as refugee?


----------



## JonAsad

it is funny how the pictures that came with OP and article had pictures giving the impression that majority are Muslims recognized by their distinctive hats that are protesting --

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

they are most probably all Muslims not Indians


----------



## JonAsad

arp2041 said:


> Is it NECESSARY to take the meaning of what i have written LITERALLY?* I know what you had written*.



Thank you and do not imply otherwise- -


----------



## Rahul9090

Kesang said:


> What would you do if samebody come from europe and push you out from your home and force you to live as refugee?



you learn to live with peace or suffer just like Indian kashmiris let's not preach israel on humanity and all that when we know what is happening in kashmir why should we care?why must our government speak against Israel as per their demand?when israel supports our Kashmir claim are we not being hypocrites here?


----------



## pakdefender

The Hindu population of india mostly supports Israel due to hostility towards muslims , support for israel by the hindus and protests in support of Palestine by muslims is the age old hindu-muslims division in india playing out yet again


----------



## MOHSENAM

JonAsad said:


> it is funny how the pictures that came with OP and article had pictures giving the impression that majority are Muslims recognized by their distinctive hats that are protesting --





Why the police in India beat them?

@Indians


----------



## INDIC

JonAsad said:


> Comprehension problem?-
> We are talking about Views not Nationalities of Indian posters-
> Ironically just before this stupid post of your we were actively talking about the Views only-
> Dont know where that come from- -



Jonhy, there are many Hindus in India who see western world, capitalism as evil thus no surprise if they are anti-America and anti-Israel but most of Indians don't care what goes in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

MOHSENAM said:


> Why the police in India beat them?
> 
> @Indians


Police removed them because the place where they were protesting is a high security area in Delhi where all the international embassies are located. Even normal people, let alone protesters are not allowed to go beyond a certain point for security reasons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

JonAsad said:


> it is funny how the pictures that came with OP and article had pictures giving the impression that majority are Muslims recognized by their distinctive hats that are protesting --



All aren't Muslims in them but many look like left-winger or communists who hate America, Israel, free-market economy, privatization

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kesang

Rahul9090 said:


> you learn to live with peace or suffer just like Indian kashmiris let's not preach israel on humanity and all that when we know what is happening in kashmir why should we care?why must our government speak against Israel as per their demand?when israel supports our Kashmir claim are we not being hypocrites here?



You didn't reply my question. What would you do if samebody come from
europe and push you out from your home
and force you to live as refugee? Will you resist them from occupying even more land or run away like a coward and continue to live as refugee?


----------



## JonAsad

INDIC said:


> All aren't Muslims in them but many look like left-winger or communists who hate America, Israel, free-market economy, privatization



God Bless the diversity in india- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. Priorities.


----------



## Rahul9090

Kesang said:


> You didn't reply my question. What would you do if samebody come from
> europe and push you out from your home
> and force you to live as refugee? Will you resist them from occupying even more land or run away like a coward and continue to live as refugee?



well i did respond to your question you learn to live with peace now you answer mine what would you suggest to solve the kashmir issue since they are also protesting for freedom what should we do?and that is not the point of this threat why should we as indians care about what is happening why must we condemn and spoil our relationship with israel what would we as a nation gain from it?nothing mate think logical realistically we've suffered from Islamic terrorism for so many many years why should we care?the same Palestinian will tomorrow fight for Kashmir i hope you are aware


----------



## amitkriit

Some of these "HR activists" bombed Bodh Gaya and rioted in Azad Maidan over an issue which did not concern us, but they never protested against terror strikes in India. Says a lot about their loyalty. These people must either be dumped in the Indian Ocean or sent to their dream land wherever it is.



Kesang said:


> You didn't reply my question. What would you do if samebody come from
> europe and push you out from your home
> and force you to live as refugee? Will you resist them from occupying even more land or run away like a coward and continue to live as refugee?



Typical Indian mentality which includes timidity and cowardice (packaged as Morality and Non-violence) is responsible for 1000s years of slavery which was imposed upon our ancestors. Many of our fellow citizens carry the burden of the same version of morality.


----------



## Bang Galore

INDIC said:


> All aren't Muslims in them *but many look like left-winger or communists who hate America, Israel, free-market economy, privatization*



Yup...the_ *"Yankee go home......and take me with you" *c_lub

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

These Munafiqs won't utter a word when their own country butcheres Kashmiri people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vK_man

INDIC said:


> Jonhy, there are many Hindus in India who see western world, capitalism as evil thus no surprise if they are anti-America and anti-Israel but most of Indians don't care what goes in Middle East.



Yep. I am anti-sunni islam,and wary of USA,Israel,Saudi Arabia,West and most of islam (exception shias ,ahmaddiya). .


----------



## INDIC

Bang Galore said:


> Yup...the_ *"Yankee go home......and take me with you" *c_lub



Just fascination with communism is one of the main reasons that India is still one of the most economically backward countries in the world.


----------



## WAR-rior

Spring Onion said:


> good. though i have reservations over use of word MASSIVE


Aapko to har cheez mein truti nazar aati hai Jana. Kripaya tanik Ashawadi banane ka prayatna kare. U r so damn negetive gurl.


----------



## amitkriit

Aeronaut said:


> These Munafiqs won't utter a word when their own country butcheres Kashmiri people.



The day such thing happens, there will be no doubt left in the minds of the non-Muslim nations all over the world about the Muslim residents.


----------



## acetophenol

Aeronaut said:


> These Munafiqs won't utter a word when their own country butcheres Kashmiri people.


Totally agree with you,last time when IAF bombed Kashmiri villages,these guys didn't even move a finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Contrarian

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!





JonAsad said:


> does a pdf Indian truly represents his/her country?-


*They do.*
An example - people on PDF overwhelmingly supported BJP. The rest of India voted exactly as they said they would.

The people who protested are Muslims, the same people who voted against BJP, but the end result was...what the majority wanted?

Now add on to the fact that Muslims are the poorest,most uneducated and most unemployed group in India. This makes popular protests by Muslims a given fact.

The rest of Indians, dont have time to wave slogans on the street, dont have time for standing on the street for something happening 1000kms away, but most do support Israel.
India, the Most Pro-Israel Country :: Daniel Pipes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Aeronaut said:


> These Munafiqs won't utter a word when their own country butcheres Kashmiri people.



That's your personal emotion filled viewpoint but tell me how many of the 54 Muslim countries support you except some Lip services for Kashmir . Even you accepted as many occasion either a Indian Hindu or an Indian Muslims support Kashmir as an integral part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

Rahul9090 said:


> well i did respond to your question you learn to live with peace now you answer mine


peace? I will take that as run away when invaders attack you and forget about your homeland


> what would you suggest to solve the kashmir issue since they are also protesting for freedom what should we do?


 We didn't push kashmiri away from their homeland like Israeli. They have more right than any average Indian. They have no excuse to ask for a separate nation. 
[quote and that is not the point of this threat why should we as indians care about what is happening why must we condemn and spoil our relationship with israel what would we as a nation gain from it?[/quote] 
exactly. Why should we jump in every israel related thread and defend them or create threads like " why should israel destroy hamas " or change avatar to show support to their cause. Its none of our business[/quote]


> nothing mate think logical realistically we've suffered from Islamic terrorism for so many many years why should we care?


Its not about jews vs muslim. Its about invaders vs local people. Whom you support locals or invaders. I also dislike muslim ut I can see that jews are invaders in this case


> the same Palestinian will tomorrow fight for Kashmir i hope you are aware


 
We will see when that happens.


----------



## OrionHunter

mujhaidind said:


> Great!
> We Indian Muslims even protested killing of Bangladeshis in Assam and Burma as well.
> 
> *We will always work for the Ummah.*



And for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Jaanbaz said:


> There is a lot of racism in Israel. Black Jews are discriminated in Israel, Indians will be treated worse as third world dirt in Israel. I don't know why Indians are licking up to Israel. Maybe a shared hatred against Muslims might have to do with this strange love story between Hindutvas and Israel.


You dont get the concept do you?
We are NOT like Pakistan.
Very few Indians live in Israel and no one wants to go and live in Israel.No one in India supports Israel because we may *get something* from them. As a country we dont *depend* on anyone, and no aid for our well being. No soft loans, no one else's military.

We support them ideologically because they supported us when the Muslim terrorists struck India. Where were the turks and arabs then? If Indian blood is not important to the rest of the world, then palestinian blood is not important to us. Only Israel supported us at the time,we understand what they go through now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kesang

amitkriit said:


> Some of these "HR activists" bombed Bodh Gaya and rioted in Azad Maidan over an issue which did not concern us, but they never protested against terror strikes in India. Says a lot about their loyalty. These people must either be dumped in the Indian Ocean or sent to their dream land wherever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Indian mentality which includes timidity and cowardice (packaged as Morality and Non-violence) is responsible for 1000s years of slavery which was imposed upon our ancestors. Many of our fellow citizens carry the burden of the same version of morality.


Typical idiot hindu extremist who think supporting right people is cowardice. Hindu version of al qaeda and taliban


----------



## Contrarian

Aeronaut said:


> These Munafiqs won't utter a word when their own country butcheres Kashmiri people.


Nor did they utter a word when Muslims killed and drove away the Kashmiri pandits.


----------



## SrNair

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!



A few thousands from protest also dont represent India.
Majority of Indian Muslims dont even care about this stuff. And 75-80% of 125 crore people is Hindus.
But we dont support this onslaught of Israel against poor people.


----------



## mujhaidind

OrionHunter said:


> And for India!


 Only in cases where there isn't conflict of interests. Since we can't put nation above the Islam.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> Only in cases where there isn't conflict of interests. Since we can't put nation above the Islam.


You are just a false flagger


----------



## arp2041

MOHSENAM said:


> Why the police in India beat them?
> 
> @Indians



If they try to enter secure Govt. buildings & try to damage public property, what you think should be done to them?


----------



## SrNair

qamar1990 said:


> bro this type of behavior will alienate your population, you should build connection with your muslim community and make them happy to be in india, cut your ties with israel and your muslims will love never mind even cutting ties just have modi make a statement condemning the gaza strikes or something.



Our diplomacy is not based on instant emotions of some community be it Hindus or Muslims.Our diplomacy is based on our long term national interest.


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> You are just a false flagger


Repeating a lie 100 times doesn't make it true. Now stop trolling Hinduvadi goon.

No Muslims will ever put nation above Islam. All Indian Islamic scholars have even said that on TV.


----------



## Menace2Society

When Indian Muslim population climbs to 300 million and they are all getting put back in the line because BJP far right Israel @ss kissers are in front, they will rebel.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> Repeating a lie 100 times doesn't make it true. Now stop trolling Hinduvadi goon.
> 
> No Muslims will ever put nation above Islam. All Indian Islamic scholars have even said that on TV.


Sure 

Patriotic muslims join Indian army, while senseless nautankis like u serve ummah crap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Jaanbaz said:


> There is a lot of racism in Israel. Black Jews are discriminated in Israel, Indians will be treated worse as third world dirt in Israel. I don't know why Indians are licking up to Israel. Maybe a shared hatred against Muslims might have to do with this strange love story between Hindutvas and Israel.


"born again" Hindus aka RSS Sanghis(many of the northern Indian pdf members ARE!) are brainwashed to hate Islam(#1), Christianity(#2) and Judaism also. Their long term plan is to purify the country to be 100% Hindus. But, I don't think all India voted for BJP because of Monkey parivar Agenda(Hate for Infidels). Many of them may be fed up of the corruption saga of UPA. But, genuinely what is prevalent belief in my state(which may be a reflection of pan India?) is, Jews and Muslims are equal _bhagidaar_ in hatred from Hindus while Christians are seen as Sheep stealer's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> Sure
> Patriotic muslims join Indian army, while senseless nautankis like u serve ummah crap


 35% Muslims don't even make 2% of the Indian army. India's main enemy is Pakistan which is an Islamic state and we cannot fight our Muslim brothers. If India makes friendship with Pakistan and shifts focus on China we Muslims will start joining Indian armed forces in hordes.

@Moderators

Can you take action against this troll for calling me flase-flagger in every thread when you location is already verified several times.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> 35% Muslims don't even make 2% of the Indian army. *India's main enemy is Pakistan which is an Islamic state and we cannot fight our Muslim brothers.* If India makes friendship with Pakistan and shifts focus on China we Muslims will start joining Indian armed forces in hordes.
> 
> @Moderators
> 
> Can you take action against this troll for calling me flase-flagger in every thread when you location is already verified several times.


shows your worth

and 35% muslims LMAO 

stupid false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

mujhaidind said:


> Only in cases where there isn't conflict of interests. Since we can't put nation above the Islam.


So you put religion before your country? Jis thhali men khathe ho usi men thuk sakhe ho? You're living in the dark ages, man. Snap out of it! If you prefer religion over your nation, then go live in an Islamic Republic.


----------



## Black Mamba1

qamar1990 said:


> bro this type of behavior will alienate your population, you should build connection with your muslim community and make them happy to be in india, *cut your ties with israel and your muslims will love* never mind even cutting ties just have modi make a statement condemning the gaza strikes or something.


 
India is not a Muslim or Hindu country. India will take care of all the citizens irrespective of religion.

On the same time India will form the policy for the benefit of India and Indians not for Muslims or Hindus. Appeasement policies on religious line will take us to where Pakistan is today. Implement your policies in pakistan and be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ranjeet said:


> In a democracy they have a right to protest, and some Muslims are exercising their rights.


--
some indians .. who are msulim... using right of freedom of sppech ...heee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

why don't you just tell it directly: massive protest by indian muslims?



Slav Defence said:


> *Rights activists protest outside Israeli Embassy in New Delhi. Photo by Mukul Dube.*
> 
> *HUMAN RIGHTS GROUPS, INTELLECTUALS, ARTISTS AND ORDINARY PEOPLE STAND IN SOLIDARITY WITH PEOPLE OF GAZA IN DEMONSTRATION HELD ACROSS THE COUNTRY*
> 
> TwoCircles.net
> 
> *NEW DELHI* — Massive protests were held across India on Sunday against continuing Israeli onslaught on Gaza with rights groups, political parties and Muslim groups expressing solidarity with the Palestinians. From Delhi to Mumbai, and from Hyderabad to Bangalore, popular protests were held in several parts of the country including outside Israeli Embassy and consulates.
> 
> *On Sunday, thousands of protesters, that included students, youths, intellectuals, artists and ordinary citizens, gathered carrying banners and posters outside the Embassy under the banner of ‘Indian People in Solidarity with Gaza’*. They submitted a memorandum to the Israeli ambassador in India and demanded to immediately put an end to the attacks.
> 
> Anti-Zionist-imperialist, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian people slogans were raised in this demonstration too, as the speakers expressed their solidarity with the innocent ordinary population of Gaza and demanded from Israel to immediately put an end to what they termed as genocide.
> 
> A similar protest was organized outside the Israeli Consulate in Mumbai too on Sunday. People in Hyderabad too raised strong voice condemning Israel’s recent air strikes on the Palestinian lands, which killed at least 165 innocent civilians and injured thousands other while also damaging numerous properties. Over 1500 protesters gathered near PV Narsimha Rao Express Way in Mehdipatnam area under the banner of Students Islamic Organisation of India (SIO) Hyderabad chapter on Sunday to express their anguish over killings and destruction in Gaza.
> 
> Protestors have been assembling in different parts of the country from Kerala to Kashmir expressing their solidarity with the Palestinians, while condemning the Israeli attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Popular Front of India protest in New Delhi on July 12.*
> 
> On Saturday too several members of the Popular Front of India marched towards the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi, condemning what they termed “*Zionist attack”* on innocent Palestinians that included women and children.
> 
> All India Muslim Majlis-e Mushawarat, the apex body of Indian Muslim organisations, has also condemned the continuing Israeli aggression against the people of Gaza Strip who are already reeling under the Israeli blockade since 2006.
> 
> 
> *Protest in Hyderabad*
> President of AIMMM, Dr Zafarul-Islam Khan, said it is lamentable that the Arab countries, especially Egypt, have failed to stop the Israeli aggression. Dr Khan said this is the third Israeli war on the people of Gaza Strip since 2006 when it started its illegal blockade after Hamas came to power through a fair election.
> 
> Israel’s aggression on a territory which is under its occupation since June 1967, is a simple war crime. Dr Khan said, it is the duty of the Arab countries and human rights organisaitons to take Israel to the World Court of Justice and to impose strict boycott of Israel until it is forced to see reason, stops aggression and withdraws from occupied territories.
> 
> Earlier, on July 12 Welfare Party of India had expressed “serious concern over the worst human crisis at Gaza created by the inhuman, violent and disproportionate use of aerial force by Israel.” The Federal Executive meeting of the Party held here, presided over by national President Mujthaba Farooque also expressed anguish over the apathy of the international community. The Party asked the UN and other countries to put sufficient political and diplomatic pressure on Israel and to use economic embargo to halt the attack. The Party came down heavily on the Arab and Gulf states for not fulfilling their moral responsibility in reaching out to Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands protested outside Israeli mission in Mumbai*
> 
> Maulana Syed Jalaluddin Omari, Amir (National President) of India’s influential Islamic group Jamaat-e-Islami Hind’s (JIH) too has “strongly condemned” Israeli air strikes and termed the offensive “immoral and illegal” which is “against peace and justice”.
> 
> 
> *He asked Palestinians not to feel lonely for not having “no strong and sincere supportive Muslim nation in its neighbourhood” and assured that peace and justice-loving sympathizers are with them in their 65-year struggle for due rights.*
> 
> While asking Muslim nations to help Palestinians in this difficult time as part of “religious and moral duty”, Maulana Omari urged Indian government not fall prey to Israel and continue its old policy of supporting Palestinian cause.
> 
> Civil rights groups believe that the Israeli onslaught is the reaction to thwart the unity effort between Fatah and Hamas. The siege of Gaza by Israel for the last many years have resulted in the deaths of many including innocent women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demonstrations were held in Hyderabad and other cities in the South*India was one of the first countries outside the Arab world to support the Palestinian cause and had boycotted Israel till 1980s. It now, however, enjoys strong strategic and business relations with Israel too, although it maintains to support the Palestine’s right to freedom. The response of the Indian Government, hence, was cautious as it tried to maintain a balance.
> 
> 
> The spokesperson of the Ministry of External Affairs said, “India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy air strikes on Gaza resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives and heavy damage to property. At the same time India is alarmed at the cross border provocations resulting from rocket attacks against targets in parts of Israel. India calls upon both sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation and threaten the peace and security of the region.”


----------



## mujhaidind

OrionHunter said:


> So you put religion before your country? Jis thhali men khathe ho usi men thuk sakhe ho? You're living in the dark ages, man. Snap out of it! If you prefer religion over your nation, then go live in an Islamic Republic.


 Stfu Muslim-hater. We Muslims can't put Nation above Islam. We have right to practise our religion and preserve our culture.


----------



## OrionHunter

mujhaidind said:


> India's main enemy is Pakistan which is an Islamic state and we cannot fight our Muslim brothers.


What shit are you talking? We've had the bravest of Muslim warriors in the Indian Army who've fought against Pakistan in all wars. The Army has had a plethora of senior generals commanding divisions, corps and Commands! And needless to say, Mulims have won numerous gallantry awards fighting what you say are 'Pakistani Muslim brothers'! Which world are you living in? 

I think you need to get your head examined, pronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mujhaidind

OrionHunter said:


> What shit are you talking? We've had the bravest of Muslim warriors in the Indian Army who've fought against Pakistan in all wars. The Army has had a plethora of senior generals commanding divisions, corps and Commands! And needless to say, Mulims have won numerous gallantry awards fighting what you say are 'Pakistani Muslim brothers'! Which world are you living in?
> I think you need to get your head examined, pronto.


 
You buy that false-propoganda. All major clerics have already issued a fatwa to Indian Muslims asking them not to join the army. There are few Muslims in the army I agree but 99.9% of Muslims will never join the Indian army due to present circumstances.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> Stfu Muslim-hater. We Muslims can't put Nation above Islam. We have right to practise our religion and preserve our culture.


If pakistan attacks us tomorrow, u will stay quite? if they drop missiles on Indians (including muslims), will u stay quite?


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> If pakistan attacks us tomorrow, u will stay quite? if they drop missiles on Indians (including muslims), will u stay quite?


If that happens will all Hindu civilians fight alongside army? I don't think so. If they attack borders why do you expect us to do something.

I don't think they will every target Indian Muslims. So that scenario is out of picture.


----------



## OrionHunter

mujhaidind said:


> *Stfu Muslim-hater.* We Muslims can't put Nation above Islam. We have right to practise our religion and preserve our culture.


Mind your language you false flagger! If you can't put your nation above religion then you need to see a psychiatrist, not a mullah who's brainwashed every single brain cell of yours.

And what do you mean 'WE' Muslims? How do you know I ain't a Muslim myself? You've really lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mujhaidind

OrionHunter said:


> And what do you mean 'WE' Muslims? How do you know I ain't a Muslim myself? You've really lost it.


 If you are a Muslim and you put Nation above Islam then don't call yourself Muslim. Even Deobanids and Barelvis agree that we can put nation above Islam. So you are an ignorant person.

I speak for the majority of Indian Muslims. Not for those idiots who have been brainwashed by their favorite khan of bollywood.


----------



## OrionHunter

mujhaidind said:


> If you are a Muslim and you put Nation above Islam then don't call yourself Muslim. Even Deobanids and Barelvis agree that we can put nation above Islam. So you are an ignorant person.
> 
> *I speak for the majority of Indian Muslims*.


Balls! Who are you to speak for all Muslims? You're just a nobody.

I'm putting you on my 'ignore' list as I don't want to waste time on turds like you. Don't bother to reply to this post.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> If you are a Muslim and you put Nation above Islam then don't call yourself Muslim. Even Deobanids and Barelvis agree that we can put nation above Islam. So you are an ignorant person.
> 
> I speak for the majority of Indian Muslims. Not for those idiots who have been brainwashed by their favorite khan of bollywood.


Then why pakistani muslims join pak army, arent they putting nation above islam



OrionHunter said:


> Balls! Who are you to speak for all Muslims? You're just a nobody.
> 
> I'm putting you on my 'ignore' list as I don't want to waste time on turds like you. Don't bother to reply to this post.


arreh bhai he is false flagger


----------



## Rahul9090

Kesang said:


> peace? I will take that as run away when invaders attack you and forget about your homeland
> We didn't push kashmiri away from their homeland like Israeli. They have more right than any average Indian. They have no excuse to ask for a separate nation.
> [quote and that is not the point of this threat why should we as indians care about what is happening why must we condemn and spoil our relationship with israel what would we as a nation gain from it?


exactly. Why should we jump in every israel related thread and defend them or create threads like " why should israel destroy hamas " or change avatar to show support to their cause. Its none of our business[/quote]
Its not about jews vs muslim. Its about invaders vs local people. Whom you support locals or invaders. I also dislike muslim ut I can see that jews are invaders in this case

We will see when that happens.[/quote]

you take it as you want if you want to live in peace stop shooting rockets into israel kidnapings Israelis and killing them later ,you have to be an idiot to fight with somebody which is far more powerful than you pride is one thing stupidity is another you either learn or you get killed which is reality you like it or not

well you ask pakistanis about kashmiris rights and how happy they are how many kashmiris have been killed worlds knows mate you can talk about rights but in reality things are different...you must know that jihad is their appetite if it wasn't palestine/kashmir then it would have been something else and i will not take your (indian point of view )if you want me to take your pov then you must also consider Israeli point of view as a reality ...


because Israel is an ally and we must support israel and defend against these stupid terrorists sympathizers ...the same terrorists will wage jihad against India one day they must be stopped ...and as for our support goes no its just not us indian but the world as a whole stands beside Israel World Leaders Express Support for Israel | The Tower are you suggesting tht all of these world leaders are either blind stupid or wrong?

i don't care what israel does they are our ally they can go ahed and nuke Bangladesh for all i care it is non of our concern.@!it is disgusting that you are going against israel who stood next to you during war time they also support our kashmir claim yet you are ranting against the Israelis ?pathetic dude (thank god you are just a minority hater) !!remember you are siding with the same people who ruled us destroyed our temples raped and converted hindus and now they are demanding action against israel tomorrow they will ask our government to fight against nato and other world powers these are just bunch of nut jobs


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> Then why pakistani muslims join pak army, arent they putting nation above islam


 They are fighting for an Islamic Nation. Now go back to you shakha, you dummy.

@Aeronaut Can you take action against this guy he is calling me a false-flagger in every thread when my location is already verified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> They are fighting for an Islamic Nation. Now go back to you shakha, you dummy.
> 
> @Aeronaut Can you take action against this guy he is calling me a false-flagger in every thread when my location is already verified.


who verified your location, quote me the verification post from any moderator and ill stop calling u false flagger

@Aeronaut is his IP from India?


----------



## SrNair

Rahul9090 said:


> well media is a tool they will show what basically sells it is not always legitimate Israel is a media victim ,
> 
> 
> learn what is actually happening they are warned before an Israeli strike to move out those who died are a victim of their own stupidity
> 
> do you know how many rocket were fired towards israel?what do you want them to do?do you want them not to act what would india do if pakistan fires about 700 rockets towards india?
> 
> do tell me sir !



What is the Israel casuality due to this this so called rocket firing from
hamas?
Why should they attack these innocent people with F16 and F15 
due to some wet rockets from Hamas?
What was the security threat to Israel from an 11 month old infant?
As an Indian I hate this BS.

You must show your strength against some one of your own size.That is honour.Using airpower to kill innocent women and children is not a big deal and indeed a coward act.
Hamas is also barbarians they use these people as their human shield .Israel already know that .So it is their responsibility to avoid such mass casuality.
Where is their top class agency MOSSAD now?


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> who verified your location, quote me the verification post from any moderator and ill stop calling u false flagger
> @Aeronaut is his IP from India?


 Check moshenam and every Indians post in Troll thread.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian Muslims will never be targeted by Pakistan in case of war, they are our brothers and sisters and we love them all very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> Check moshenam and every Indians post in Troll thread.


They are not mods


----------



## Bombaywalla

How silly, and what a pointless waste of time, but it's their right to protest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> They are not mods


 I have been verfied by 5 different mods. Ask them again and they will gladly oblige you.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> I have been verfied by 5 different mods. Ask them again and they will gladly oblige you.




Dude, may I ask why you're so angry at your own country? Did something bad happen to you? I can help. 

I will suck it up, not think about the traffic, and make the trip out to jogeshwari to sort you out if you so wish. This is not a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

sreekumar said:


> What is the Israel casuality due to this this so called rocket firing from
> hamas?
> Why should they attack these innocent people with F16 and F15
> due to some wet rockets from Hamas?
> What was the security threat to Israel from an 11 month old infant?
> As an Indian I hate this BS.
> 
> You must show your strength against some one of your own size.That is honour.Using airpower to kill innocent women and children is not a big deal and indeed a coward act.
> Hamas is also barbarians they use these people as their human shield .Israel already know that .So it is their responsibility to avoid such mass casuality.
> Where is their top class agency MOSSAD now?




700 rockets and you want them not to retaliate ?they are not attacking innocents before an air strike they are informed to vacate their places, it is hamas who is keeping them hostages as human shields 

ya and let them keep shooting rockets  They are not india dude you mess with israel they will wipe you out which is the best policy !ever wonder why india is among the top most terror hit country in the world? India is among top five terror-hit nations, reveals study : North, News - India Today


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> Dude, may I ask why you're so angry at your own country? Did something bad happen to you? I can help.


 I am only at angry at Hinduvadis who oppose welfare schemes for Muslims. 

And no Muslim will put Islam below Nation. If I say this doesn't mean I hate India. Every Muslim will say that.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> And no Muslim will put Islam below Nation. If I say this doesn't mean I hate India. Every Muslim will say that.




I don't want to reveal too much here, but that is utter BS and you know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

With BJP being elected, all Indian Hindu fascists have come out of their closets.


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> I don't want to reveal too much here, but that is utter BS and you know it.


So Muslims can put nation aboive Islam? Are you trying to teach me Islam?


----------



## Menace2Society

mujhaidind said:


> So Muslims can put nation aboive Islam? Are you trying to teach me Islam?



Next thing he will try to teach you is the best way how to lick Israeli @ss.

I hear its a delicacy within BJP circles.


----------



## Victory

We need to shut darrul uloom deoband before idiots like this are produced.....either he is deobandi or false flagger


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> I am only at angry at Hinduvadis who oppose welfare schemes for Muslims..




No sane Indian is opposed to welfare schemes of any sort, but reservation of any kind in India (for people of the Islamic faith, Dalits etc) especially in the 21st century, is complete bollocks.


----------



## mujhaidind

Menace2Society said:


> Next thing he will try to teach you is the best way how to lick Israeli @ss.


 And white Christian ones too. They love to be insulted by their western masters .

Typical hinduvadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

mujhaidind said:


> 35% Muslims don't even make 2% of the Indian army. India's main enemy is Pakistan which is an Islamic state and we cannot fight our Muslim brothers. If India makes friendship with Pakistan and shifts focus on China we Muslims will start joining Indian armed forces in hordes.
> 
> @Moderators
> 
> Can you take action against this troll for calling me flase-flagger in every thread when you location is already verified several times.



A minor fractions like you doesnt represent majority of Muslims in India.They see India first then only their religion.
And people like you are actually shameless creature.Take a lot of reservations and benefits from our nation.Ans spoke against the same nations.We dont get anything or any benefit , reservations from these nation.But we always love our nation first .
And it will remain in future.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> So Muslims can put nation aboive Islam? Are you trying to teach me Islam?




Calm down. There is much more to life than religion, and not all Muslims share your views. In fact, the majority do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Indians are just like kuta bilaas btw big elepants ... LOL Muslims, Jew and Chrisnality is the leading religons in the world where as Indians are just like loota - any religon or group killing Muslims - Indian with them... they can't do anything with their own Muslims in India because of fear of back-fire in their own state. They feel happy to see when Israeli or American killing Muslims.. so Indians have no credtibilty .. they are just like woh saath latka huwa hota haina eek ***** bas uthni hey lol... apni importance jitnanay ke kooshish kartay rahtay hain okaat ye hey kay jo Muslimaan ko maray uskay saath mil kar uske supprt karooo lol


----------



## notsuperstitious

JonAsad said:


> The survey is based on 5212 interviewees-
> 
> By your logic- in your own words- 5,215 interviewees in a population of 1.2 billion? Seriously?- thats even less- and anonymous than- the people actually protesting in the streets-
> 
> You disappointed me again-


 
A survey uses statistical sampling, whereas a protest of like minded individuals is obviously not a representative sample. Thats basics of statistics and I'm surprised you do not know that.




Stealth said:


> Indians are just like kuta bilaas btw big elepants ... LOL Muslims, Jew and Chrisnality is the leading religons in the world where as Indians are just like loota - any religon or group killing Muslims - Indian with them... they can't do anything with their own Muslims in India because of fear of back-fire in their own state. They feel happy to see when Israeli or American killing Muslims.. so Indians have no credtibilty .. they are just like woh saath latka huwa hota haina eek ***** bas uthni hey lol... apni importance jitnanay ke kooshish kartay rahtay hain okaat ye hey kay jo Muslimaan ko maray uskay saath mil kar uske supprt karooo lol


 
Thanks for that pseudo psycho-analyses of Indians.

You need to cool down islamic man

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombaywalla

Post#173: What the heck?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mujhaidind

sreekumar said:


> A minor fractions like you doesnt represent majority of Muslims in India.They see India first then only their religion


 Listen you RSS rat. Stick to discussing to BJP and Hindutva. Don't tell a Muslim who other Muslims think. No practising Muslim will ever put Nation before Islam.

It doesn't matter where its north,south,east or west India. We think alike.

Period.


----------



## SrNair

Rahul9090 said:


> 700 rockets and you want them not to retaliate ?they are not attacking innocents before an air strike they are informed to vacate their places, it is hamas who is keeping them hostages as human shields
> 
> ya and let them keep shooting rockets  They are not india dude you mess with israel they will wipe you out which is the best policy !ever wonder why india is among the top most terror hit country in the world? India is among top five terror-hit nations, reveals study : North, News - India Today



Israel cant even move if Palestine have an army ,airforce or nukes.They know these poor people are helpless.


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> Calm down. There is much more to life than religion, and not all Muslims share your views. In fact, the majority do not.


 Are you out of your mind? Do you think that they will abandon Islam just to please you delusional hinduvadis.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> Are you out of your mind? Do you think that they will abandon Islam just to please you delusional hinduvadis.




So much venom. Mujahidind bhai, keep the holy month in mind and calm down for you seem to be the only one who is completely and totally out of his mind.


P.s: Hindutvadi? Where did that come from? How the eff do you know what religion I belong to? And whoever opposes your 7th century views becomes a target of your abusive words? You remind me of a certain man masquerading as a lady in a thread in the central and South Asia section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

acetophenol said:


> Totally agree with you,last time when IAF bombed Kashmiri villages,these guys didn't even move a finger.



Ok, LOLWA!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

sreekumar said:


> Israel cant even move if Palestine have an army ,airforce or nukes.They know these poor people are helpless.



List of wars involving Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


wrong


----------



## SrNair

mujhaidind said:


> Listen you RSS rat. Stick to discussing to BJP and Hindutva. Don't tell a Muslim who other Muslims think. No practising Muslim will ever put Nation before Islam.
> 
> It doesn't matter where its north,south,east or west India. We think alike.
> 
> Period.



I dont think so.You dont have any idea about me.
Majority of Indian Muslims ,sorry Indians have the same patriotism of our former President APJ Abdul Kalam.
I saw a lot of Muslims and have of lot friends .Some of them are too infuential in their religion circles.So dont talk BS here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

sreekumar said:


> I saw a lot of Muslims and have of lot friends .Some of them are too infuential in their religion circles.So dont talk BS here.


 Just ask them to join the army and see their reaction. Now they might say something to your face to avoid wrath of hinduvadi goons. But in their heart they will never put Nation above Islam and support Indian army which fights an Islamic state.

You can continue living in your fairytale world if you wish. But don't tell lecture me about Muslims and Islam.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Islam Islam Islam Muslim Muslim muslim Muslim hindutva hindutva hindutva Islam Islam

That's all I read when I see your posts. Get over it man. Region will get you NOWHERE (in the real world, on planet Earth that is)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Stfu Muslim-hater. We Muslims can't put Nation above Islam. We have right to practise our religion and preserve our culture.



Stop your idiotic rants, will you? Indian Muslims comprise only 2% of the Indian Army. But what about the armies of the so-called Islamic Republics? What do you think their agenda is, and what do you think is the percentage of Muslims in those armies? How many National armies in the middle east are joining forces in the name of Ummah?


----------



## SrNair

Rahul9090 said:


> List of wars involving Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> wrong



I already said .You can take someone of your own size .And that is what we called bravery.
But killing poor people is indeed cowardice.
If Israel have sense about human shielding then they 
dont use collateral airpower.
Till now no other countries take Israel seriuosly.
Arab nations dont even care about this issue.Iam sure if Palestine have nukes or something like that.They will stay away from all these shit.


----------



## KingMamba

qamar1990 said:


> thats good , they even have protests in my city a very small city in upstate newyork and we had priests going on… the humanity of the american people amazes me some times.



When I Go To The West I See Islam Without Muslims. 
But
When I Come Back To The East I See Muslims Without Islam -Iqbal


----------



## Indischer

Menace2Society said:


> Indian Muslims will never be targeted by Pakistan in case of war, they are our brothers and sisters and we love them all very much.



Do your bullets have some kind of a religion-identification mechanism inside them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

^^  you're killing me with these one liners man


----------



## SrNair

mujhaidind said:


> Just ask them to join the army and see their reaction. Now they might say something to your face to avoid wrath of hinduvadi goons. But in their heart they will never put Nation above Islam and support Indian army which fights an Islamic state.
> 
> You can continue living in your fairytale world if you wish. But don't tell lecture me about Muslims and Islam.



I already said dont talk BS here.
One of our Muslim friend after higher secondary education choose NDA.At that time I dont have interest in military.But my friend he is so interested.Now he is a commisioned officer in Indian Army .
Another friend my close friend I got from college days attend SSB more than 10 times till now.
So dont talk on the behalf of something that not even your control.
Have a nice day.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Like anybody cares a damn of what they protest.Nothing would come out of it.On the other hand, Indo-Israeli relations are going to touch a new high soon.


----------



## SrNair

acetophenol said:


> Totally agree with you,last time when IAF bombed Kashmiri villages,these guys didn't even move a finger.


That was nice bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

sreekumar said:


> I already said .You can take someone of your own size .And that is what we called bravery.
> But killing poor people is indeed cowardice.
> If Israel have sense about human shielding then they
> dont use collateral airpower.
> Till now no other countries take Israel seriuosly.
> Arab nations dont even care about this issue.Iam sure if Palestine have nukes or something like that.They will stay away from all these shit.




and that is where you are wrong israel is not killing innocent it is hamas's fault ,why should they remain natural when they are shooting rockets?they do not want to end up like india being one of worlds top most terror hit countries unlike us indian ,jewish mentality is clear they value their peoples life more than we do !you get the point sir?
again wrong even putin is in favor of Israel this time !arab nations actually do care about this issue but they are powerless to do anything ...


----------



## wolfschanzze

qamar1990 said:


> just muslims? are there no hindus?


Nope no hindus, unless you consider communists as hindus.


----------



## Victory

mujhaidind said:


> Are you a mallu dravidian?  If yes then I wont answer retards like you and all those lungi @nairs.
> 
> You Dravidians need to be deported back to Africa.


@Emmie @Manticore this guy is constantly trolling


----------



## Bombaywalla

This POS mujahidind is fake Muslim. I'll tell you why - no "real Muslim" would talk crap, insult people left, right, and centre, trash talk anybody who doesn't agree with him etc. the way he does, during the holy month. It's all I'm holier than anything you've ever seen, at this time of the year. 

Tauba tauba

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Barely any muslim soliders in Indian army. So chances of them targeting Muslims is very low.
> 
> 
> None of your business.




And somehow it is your business to speak for all Muslims of India? Besides, are you certain that cross-border shelling in Kashmir isn't killing Indian Muslims? Maybe you don't consider Kashmiris as Indian muslims, given that you're not Indian in the first place?


----------



## mujhaidind

Victory said:


> @Emmie @Manticore this guy is constantly trolling


 Says @Victory. The irony!



Bombaywalla said:


> This POS mujahidind is fake Muslim. I'll tell you why - no "real Muslim" would talk crap, insult people left, right, and centre, trash talk anybody who doesn't agree with him etc. the way he does, during the holy month. It's all I'm holier than anything you've ever seen, at this time of the year.


 If you live in Bombay I would like to meet you. Tell me your address.


----------



## KingMamba

Akheilos said:


> Yet SOME Indians are trying to be more Jewish than the Jews themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204209227297029



I have seen this before, disgusts me every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Are you a mallu dravidian?  If yes then I wont answer retards like you and all those lungi @nairs.
> 
> You Dravidians need to be deported back to Africa.



It's you who needs to be deported back to the 8th century. You're unfit for this century. Actually, you don't deserve this century. Your racist posts are a dead giveaway that you aren't from our shores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

mujhaidind said:


> Barely any muslim soliders in Indian army. So chances of them targeting Muslims is very low.
> 
> 
> None of your business.
> 
> 
> Are you a mallu dravidian?  If yes then I wont answer retards like you and all those lungi @nairs.
> 
> You Dravidians need to be deported back to Africa.



Ok then what about my Muslim friends who wear Mundu(not lungis)? Shuldnt they must also deport from our land?
You are nothing mr idiot.
@acetophenol we got a guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

mujhaidind said:


> Says @Victory. The irony!
> 
> 
> If you live in Bombay I would like to meet you. Tell me your address.


tell me your address. We will send gifts. .


----------



## Black Mamba1

mujhaidind said:


> I am only at angry at Hinduvadis who oppose *welfare schemes for Muslims. *
> 
> And no Muslim will put Islam below Nation. If I say this doesn't mean I hate India. Every Muslim will say that.


 
You did not tell that your community is suffering from any injustice. What you are asking is special favour for Muslim community (*Welfare scheme for Muslim*). Why???

There will be no welfare schemes for Muslim but definitely there are plenty welfare schemes for Indians. If you wish you can avail those.

Further you have to compete with other Indians irrespective of religions to get your pie. There will be no spoon feeding. You have to come out of your Madrasa education/Fatwa factory mode first to compete.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> If you live in Bombay I would like to meet you. Tell me your address.



Meet me outside Aarey Dairy (Sea face) at 7 tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mujhaidind

Indischer said:


> It's you who needs to be deported back to the 8th century. You're unfit for this century. Actually, you don't deserve this century. Your racist posts are a dead giveaway that you aren't from our shores.


 Yea us North-Indians aboslutely love South-Indians :d


Bombaywalla said:


> I'll tell you why - no "real Muslim" would talk crap, insult people left, right, and centre, trash talk anybody who doesn't agree with him etc. the way he does, during the holy month.


Stating facts don't result into insults!!


----------



## Pakistanisage

The pictures show a few hundred people protesting. How is that a massive demonstration ?


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> Meet me outside Aarey Dairy (Sea face) at 7pm tomorrow evening.


 Give me your mobile number. We will coordinate other details.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> Stating facts don't result into insults!!



LMAO @ facts! grow up, kid, spicy Jogeshwari madrassah lingo is bad for the heart and soul.


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Yea us North-Indians aboslutely love South-Indians :d



So, aren't there any Muslims down south? So much for the Ummah.

North 'Indians' have the civility to hide whatever contempt they have for the Southerners. Non-Indians don't get it, you see. You're really poor at faking a Indian outlook. Now have the courage at least to own up your act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> Give me your mobile number. We will coordinate other details.



How about you grow some balls and show up outside Aarey dairy wearing post-Iftar garb? It won't be that hard to spot you in my neighbourhood, trust me.


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> LMAO @ facts! grow up, kid, spicy Jogeshwari madrassah lingo is bad for the heart and soul.


Meet me tomorrow I will teach you miya bhai ka lingo.


----------



## jaunty

Menace2Society said:


> When Indian Muslim population climbs to 300 million and they are all getting put back in the line because BJP far right Israel @ss kissers are in front, they will rebel.



By then people would be more evolved hopefully and understand the fraud behind religions.


----------



## mujhaidind

Bombaywalla said:


> How about you grow some balls and show up outside Aarey dairy wearing post-Iftar garb? It won't be that hard to spot you in my neighbourhood, trust me.


 Why don't you grow some balls and give me your number? We will talk up and meet. I don't want to waste my time if you don't turn up.


Indischer said:


> So, aren't there any Muslims down south? So much for the Ummah.


 By south-Indians I only mean the non-Muslims. I have already clarified that in the other thread.


----------



## Menace2Society

Within 20 years Muslim and Hindu population will be equal in India.

So roughly 600 million Muslims and Hindus.

The rest will become gays.



jaunty said:


> By then people would be more evolved hopefully and understand the fraud behind religions.



They will be more evolved to understand the fraud which is Indian secularism.


----------



## Bombaywalla

mujhaidind said:


> Why don't you grow some balls and give me your number? We will talk up and meet. I don't want to waste my time if you don't turn up.



I have to walk/drive only 500metres; no problem for me at all. You're the one that has to make the trek all the way from jogeshwari/old delhi or wherever. How about you give me yours, and stop being a child eh?


----------



## mujhaidind

Menace2Society said:


> Within 20 years Muslim and Hindu population will be equal in India.
> So roughly 600 million Muslims and Hindus.


We already 350 million. Plus 50 million Bangladeshis or probably more.

South Indian Hindus are converting to Christianity in hordes to please their white masters. In 30-40 years we will be a majority. In 50 years Christians will be 2nd largest majority.

Our Birth rate is high too . While Hindus is around 2 and 1 in urban areas. Even an educated Muslim family has 4-5 kids in urban cities. I have 6 siblings and my father has done his masters.


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Why don't you grow some balls and give me your number? We will talk up and meet. I don't want to waste my time if you don't turn up.
> 
> By south-Indians I only mean the non-Muslims. I have already clarified that in the other thread.



Why? Aren't they muslims and South Indians at the same time? Who is Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam, according to you? 

In any case, I don't need to educate false-flaggers. Your opinions now matter for zilch since it's quite apparent now that you aren't an Indian to begin with.


----------



## mujhaidind

Indischer said:


> In any case, I don't need to educate false-flaggers. Your opinions now matter for zilch since it's quite apparent now that you aren't an Indian to begin with.


 Mu tamaru papa chu, gaanda.


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> We already 350 million. Plus 50 million Bangladeshis or probably more.
> 
> South Indian Hindus are converting to Christianity in hordes to please their white masters. In 30-40 years we will be a majority. In 50 years Christians will be 2nd largest majority.
> 
> Our Birth rate is high too . While Hindus is around 2 and 1 in urban areas. Even an educated Muslim family has 4-5 kids in urban cities. I have 6 siblings and my father has done his masters.



I think Indian Muslims will number 800 million by 2030. 



mujhaidind said:


> Mu tamaru papa chu, gaanda.



Is that some Waziristani dialect that you've picked up of late?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujhaidind

Indischer said:


> Is that some Waziristani dialect that you've picked up of late?


 Do you prefer andu-gundu pundu-pindu? Rajnikantha style.


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Why don't you grow some balls and give me your number? We will talk up and meet. I don't want to waste my time if you don't turn up.



I don't see you giving your number either. Does it mean you too don't have any b@lls?


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488379464426848256


----------



## Jaanbaz

Contrarian said:


> As a country we dont depend on anyone, and no aid for our well being. No soft loans, no one else's military



Keep lying to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

mujhaidind said:


> Do you prefer andu-gundu pundu-pindu? Rajnikantha style.



Further proof that you aren't from here.

What do you prefer, btw? Pathans who've come Khushbu lagake?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Indischer said:


> Further proof that you aren't from here.
> 
> What do you prefer, btw? Pathans who've come Khushbu lagake?


Keep pwning this false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Jaanbaz said:


> Keep lying to yourself.


Okay mate. If you feel that way who am I to puncture your bubble.


----------



## ozzy22

Bombaywalla said:


> Meet me outside Aarey Dairy (Sea face) at 7 tomorrow evening.


Make sure you film this for PDF  Indians fighting that's a sight to behold


----------



## Indischer

Victory said:


> Keep pwning this false flagger



Sure thing mate.  Seen enough of these Ummah loving 'Indian' Muslims already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488657965923045377

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

ranjeet said:


> In a democracy they have a right to protest, and *some Muslims* are exercising their rights.



Be it half a dozen, no matter, the point is only Muslims showed up in the protest. If I am not wrong everyone living in India is an Indian per se - Out of 1.2 billion, barely *some* people decried the ferocity! I personally don't agree with the idea of gathering on the streets for a purpose which concerns the people least however nothing stops one from calling spade a spade. 

Anyway, when people in Pakistan protest on such cases they are taunted of Ummah and stuff and when people in India protest they actually exercise their democratic right to protest. Any idea why is it contradictory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Emmie said:


> Be it half a dozen, no matter, the point is *only Muslims showed up* in the protest. If I am not wrong everyone living in India is an Indian per se - Out of 1.2 billion, barely *some* people decried the ferocity! I personally don't agree with the idea of gathering on the streets for a purpose which concerns the people least however nothing stops one from calling spade a spade.
> 
> Anyway, when people in Pakistan protest on such cases they are taunted of Ummah and stuff and when people in India protest they actually exercise their democratic right to protest. Any idea why is it contradictory?


u sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Slav Defence said:


> *Rights activists protest outside Israeli Embassy in New Delhi. Photo by Mukul Dube.*
> 
> *HUMAN RIGHTS GROUPS, INTELLECTUALS, ARTISTS AND ORDINARY PEOPLE STAND IN SOLIDARITY WITH PEOPLE OF GAZA IN DEMONSTRATION HELD ACROSS THE COUNTRY*
> 
> TwoCircles.net
> 
> *NEW DELHI* — Massive protests were held across India on Sunday against continuing Israeli onslaught on Gaza with rights groups, political parties and Muslim groups expressing solidarity with the Palestinians. From Delhi to Mumbai, and from Hyderabad to Bangalore, popular protests were held in several parts of the country including outside Israeli Embassy and consulates.
> 
> *On Sunday, thousands of protesters, that included students, youths, intellectuals, artists and ordinary citizens, gathered carrying banners and posters outside the Embassy under the banner of ‘Indian People in Solidarity with Gaza’*. They submitted a memorandum to the Israeli ambassador in India and demanded to immediately put an end to the attacks.
> 
> Anti-Zionist-imperialist, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian people slogans were raised in this demonstration too, as the speakers expressed their solidarity with the innocent ordinary population of Gaza and demanded from Israel to immediately put an end to what they termed as genocide.
> 
> A similar protest was organized outside the Israeli Consulate in Mumbai too on Sunday. People in Hyderabad too raised strong voice condemning Israel’s recent air strikes on the Palestinian lands, which killed at least 165 innocent civilians and injured thousands other while also damaging numerous properties. Over 1500 protesters gathered near PV Narsimha Rao Express Way in Mehdipatnam area under the banner of Students Islamic Organisation of India (SIO) Hyderabad chapter on Sunday to express their anguish over killings and destruction in Gaza.
> 
> Protestors have been assembling in different parts of the country from Kerala to Kashmir expressing their solidarity with the Palestinians, while condemning the Israeli attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Popular Front of India protest in New Delhi on July 12.*
> 
> On Saturday too several members of the Popular Front of India marched towards the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi, condemning what they termed “*Zionist attack”* on innocent Palestinians that included women and children.
> 
> All India Muslim Majlis-e Mushawarat, the apex body of Indian Muslim organisations, has also condemned the continuing Israeli aggression against the people of Gaza Strip who are already reeling under the Israeli blockade since 2006.
> 
> 
> *Protest in Hyderabad*
> President of AIMMM, Dr Zafarul-Islam Khan, said it is lamentable that the Arab countries, especially Egypt, have failed to stop the Israeli aggression. Dr Khan said this is the third Israeli war on the people of Gaza Strip since 2006 when it started its illegal blockade after Hamas came to power through a fair election.
> 
> Israel’s aggression on a territory which is under its occupation since June 1967, is a simple war crime. Dr Khan said, it is the duty of the Arab countries and human rights organisaitons to take Israel to the World Court of Justice and to impose strict boycott of Israel until it is forced to see reason, stops aggression and withdraws from occupied territories.
> 
> Earlier, on July 12 Welfare Party of India had expressed “serious concern over the worst human crisis at Gaza created by the inhuman, violent and disproportionate use of aerial force by Israel.” The Federal Executive meeting of the Party held here, presided over by national President Mujthaba Farooque also expressed anguish over the apathy of the international community. The Party asked the UN and other countries to put sufficient political and diplomatic pressure on Israel and to use economic embargo to halt the attack. The Party came down heavily on the Arab and Gulf states for not fulfilling their moral responsibility in reaching out to Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands protested outside Israeli mission in Mumbai*
> 
> Maulana Syed Jalaluddin Omari, Amir (National President) of India’s influential Islamic group Jamaat-e-Islami Hind’s (JIH) too has “strongly condemned” Israeli air strikes and termed the offensive “immoral and illegal” which is “against peace and justice”.
> 
> 
> *He asked Palestinians not to feel lonely for not having “no strong and sincere supportive Muslim nation in its neighbourhood” and assured that peace and justice-loving sympathizers are with them in their 65-year struggle for due rights.*
> 
> While asking Muslim nations to help Palestinians in this difficult time as part of “religious and moral duty”, Maulana Omari urged Indian government not fall prey to Israel and continue its old policy of supporting Palestinian cause.
> 
> Civil rights groups believe that the Israeli onslaught is the reaction to thwart the unity effort between Fatah and Hamas. The siege of Gaza by Israel for the last many years have resulted in the deaths of many including innocent women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demonstrations were held in Hyderabad and other cities in the South*India was one of the first countries outside the Arab world to support the Palestinian cause and had boycotted Israel till 1980s. It now, however, enjoys strong strategic and business relations with Israel too, although it maintains to support the Palestine’s right to freedom. The response of the Indian Government, hence, was cautious as it tried to maintain a balance.
> 
> 
> The spokesperson of the Ministry of External Affairs said, “India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy air strikes on Gaza resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives and heavy damage to property. At the same time India is alarmed at the cross border provocations resulting from rocket attacks against targets in parts of Israel. India calls upon both sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation and threaten the peace and security of the region.”




As a result PM Modi is mobilizing its rocket force to protect Gaza and attack Israel. NOT!


These massive protests are nothing but storm in teacup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

halupridol said:


> u sure?



No, I am not.... I replied specifically considering quoted post of ranjeet, if you can spot I highlighted "some Muslims" part of his post for a reason.

Here, what he had to say.


ranjeet said:


> In a democracy they have a right to protest, and some Muslims are exercising their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

ozzy22 said:


> Make sure you film this for PDF  Indians fighting that's a sight to behold




Haha who said anything about a fight. How old are you?


----------



## halupridol

Emmie said:


> No, I am not.... I replied specifically considering quoted post of ranjeet, if you can spot I highlighted "some Muslims" part of his post for a reason.
> 
> Here, what he had to say.


 sir,,,I am disputing the first para of ur post...
because I know for a fact that atleast a couple of non muslims were present in that Hyderabad protest


----------



## queerbait

qamar1990 said:


> true nature of what people? hindus?


 
Did you protest when hindus where killed in bangladesh...or when people where massacred in the numerous conflicts in Africa.Did you protest when *ANY GODAMM RELIGION *except muslims where effected anywhere across this world.So, my dear friend you asked me true nature of whom...i don't want to be spiteful so i'll leave you to find your own answers.


----------



## Emmie

halupridol said:


> sir,,,I am disputing the first para of ur post...
> because I know for a fact that atleast a couple of non muslims were present in that Hyderabad protest



You have every right to dispute pal but nowhere in my post I have claimed that no non-Muslim had participated in the protest, it was actually ranjeet who thought that way. If you read my post again, in context of course, you'd find me replying to contents of ranjeet's post, not the contents of the news item. Hope that clears you my stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Emmie said:


> Be it half a dozen, no matter, the point is only Muslims showed up in the protest. If I am not wrong everyone living in India is an Indian per se - Out of 1.2 billion, barely *some* people decried the ferocity! I personally don't agree with the idea of gathering on the streets for a purpose which concerns the people least however nothing stops one from calling spade a spade.
> 
> Anyway, when people in Pakistan protest on such cases they are taunted of Ummah and stuff and when people in India protest they actually exercise their democratic right to protest. Any idea why is it contradictory?



Yeah It's a mistake on my part to have to just have pointed out some Muslims, but what can I do some times internet hindu in me comes online. Anyway it was for some Pakistanis who think Muslims are persecuted in India and they don't have any right or voice.


----------



## halupridol

Emmie said:


> You have every right to dispute pal but nowhere in my post I have claimed that no non-Muslim had participated in the protest, it was actually ranjeet who thought that way. If you read my post again, in context of course, you'd find me replying to contents of ranjeet's post, not the contents of the news item. Hope that clears you my stance.


my mistake

edit:- did i guess ur profession correctly in that makkhan thread


----------



## Sriram

Emmie said:


> No, I am not.... I replied specifically considering quoted post of ranjeet, if you can spot I highlighted "some Muslims" part of his post for a reason.
> 
> Here, what he had to say.



People irrespective of faith should condemn this violence and most do... 
but what irks me is did gazans care when india suffered from 26/11 did they protest for us ?

or lets take pakistan, did they shed a single drop for drone strikes killing kids?

Even with all my disappointment for them i still cant stop sympathizing for the innocents killed there, but it sucks being the gud guy always..

Its cultural difference..


----------



## amitkriit

Kesang said:


> Typical idiot hindu extremist who think supporting right people is cowardice. Hindu version of al qaeda and taliban



A Hindu who would rather be Jodhabai's father (sent his daughter to a Muslim king's Harem) than A Valiant Shivaji.



takeiteasy said:


> "born again" Hindus aka RSS Sanghis(many of the northern Indian pdf members ARE!) are brainwashed to hate Islam(#1), Christianity(#2) and Judaism also. Their long term plan is to purify the country to be 100% Hindus. But, I don't think all India voted for BJP because of Monkey parivar Agenda(Hate for Infidels). Many of them may be fed up of the corruption saga of UPA. But, genuinely what is prevalent belief in my state(which may be a reflection of pan India?) is, Jews and Muslims are equal _bhagidaar_ in hatred from Hindus while Christians are seen as Sheep stealer's.



Some Hindus burned crackers on 26/11 because many RSS Sanghis died in the attack.


----------



## KingMamba

mujhaidind said:


> We already 350 million. Plus 50 million Bangladeshis or probably more.
> 
> South Indian Hindus are converting to Christianity in hordes to please their white masters. In 30-40 years we will be a majority. In 50 years Christians will be 2nd largest majority.
> 
> Our Birth rate is high too . While Hindus is around 2 and 1 in urban areas. Even an educated Muslim family has 4-5 kids in urban cities. I have 6 siblings and my father has done his masters.



How are you 350 Million, you be bouncing your numbers from 300-350 million every other post. 



Rahul9090 said:


> View attachment 38602
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488657965923045377



God Bless AAP may they form the next government in India, Ameen.


----------



## Emmie

ranjeet said:


> Yeah It's a mistake on my part to have to just have pointed out some Muslims, but what can I do some times internet hindu in me comes online. Anyway it was for some Pakistanis who think Muslims are persecuted in India and they don't have any right or voice.



Oh please - The worrier that dwells inside you is an insomniac, we know this, don't unnecessarily declare it dormant most of the times... 



halupridol said:


> my mistake
> 
> edit:- did i guess ur profession correctly in that makkhan thread







Sriram said:


> People irrespective of faith should condemn this violence and most do...
> but what irks me is did gazans care when india suffered from 26/11 did they protest for us ?
> 
> or lets take pakistan, did they shed a single drop for drone strikes killing kids?
> 
> Even with all my disappointment for them i still cant stop sympathizing for the innocents killed there, but it sucks being the gud guy always..
> 
> Its cultural difference..



Man we have a clear stance on drone strikes..

Read this post of mine on other thread, think the same way you think.

Show Solidarity with GAZA.. Join PAK Youth & Civil Society tomorrow if u care...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Emmie said:


> Oh please - The worrier that dwells inside you is an insomniac, we know this, don't unnecessarily declare it dormant most of the times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man we have a clear stance on drone strikes..
> 
> Read this post of mine on other thread, think the same way you think.
> 
> Show Solidarity with GAZA.. Join PAK Youth & Civil Society tomorrow if u care...




True.. remember when ppl said for one 9/11 of Americans Pakistanis are suffering it everyday ever since?

Its the same here... the violence in sub continent and especially in pakistan since 9/11 honestly dwarves whats happening in Palestine ... just because it involves israel and conflicts proximity to KSA its for more glamorous than subcontinent or Africa.. and by protesting they are making it more interesting.. these ppl never cared during Sri Lankan war nor did they protest for rohinyas even though it happened so close to home...

Why is it so hard for them to care for every life and weigh it equally..


----------



## Rahul9090

@500 
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag226/ilovemygrey/imagejpg1_zps6631ccb9.jpg


----------



## Kabira

mujhaidind said:


> Great!
> We Indian Muslims even protested killing of Bangladeshis in Assam and Burma as well.
> 
> We will always work for the Ummah.



You seem to be good muslim. You guys need to shift to South India and make muslim majority states. You guys need to stick together and wait for inevitable Pakistani help for independent muslim majority South India.


----------



## mujhaidind

KingMamba said:


> How are you 350 Million, you be bouncing your numbers from 300-350 million every other post


 Demographic danger! Why Muslim population growth is alarming | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest
Even Hinduvadi groups have accepted that figure. Read it. Muslim figures are under-reported.

Recenlty an UP muslim politician said that muslims are 45% in UP. While the official census says 18% or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!



Oh, I see what you did there. 

Muhahahaha....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

qamar1990 said:


> lol why edited you posts? you must not want people to know how you feel lol?



I always get banned for being honest.


----------



## vK_man

mujhaidind said:


> Demographic danger! Why Muslim population growth is alarming | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest
> Even Hinduvadi groups have accepted that figure. Read it. Muslim figures are under-reported.
> 
> Recenlty an UP muslim politician said that muslims are 45% in UP. While the official census says 18% or so.


@SarthakGanguly


----------



## ExtraOdinary

OrionHunter said:


> Mind your language you false flagger! If you can't put your nation above religion then you need to see a psychiatrist, not a mullah who's brainwashed every single brain cell of yours.
> 
> And what do you mean 'WE' Muslims? How do you know I ain't a Muslim myself? You've really lost it.


He is most probably an extreme right winger trying to stir up hatred against Indian Muslims, please start ignoring him


----------



## amitkriit

ExtraOdinary said:


> He is most probably an extreme right winger trying to stir up hatred against Indian Muslims, please start ignoring him



Really? You think Indian Muslims put their nation above their religion?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

amitkriit said:


> Really? You think Indian Muslims put their nation above their religion?


I really dont care, have better things to do in life (By the way did you know about a certain Havildar Abdul Hamid?) See this guy's posts and connect the dots, he constantly makes illogical and inflammatory statements


----------



## amitkriit

ExtraOdinary said:


> I really dont care, have better things to do in life (*By the way did you know about a certain Havildar Abdul Hamid*?) See this guy's posts and connect the dots, he constantly makes illogical and inflammatory statements



Exceptions only strengthen the general rule. For every Abdul Hamid there are 1000s of Bhatkals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Why even fight ? Indian govt has too much in stake with israel and they speak the official lines of India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Slav Defence said:


> *Rights activists protest outside Israeli Embassy in New Delhi. Photo by Mukul Dube.*
> 
> *HUMAN RIGHTS GROUPS, INTELLECTUALS, ARTISTS AND ORDINARY PEOPLE STAND IN SOLIDARITY WITH PEOPLE OF GAZA IN DEMONSTRATION HELD ACROSS THE COUNTRY*
> 
> TwoCircles.net
> 
> *NEW DELHI* — Massive protests were held across India on Sunday against continuing Israeli onslaught on Gaza with rights groups, political parties and Muslim groups expressing solidarity with the Palestinians. From Delhi to Mumbai, and from Hyderabad to Bangalore, popular protests were held in several parts of the country including outside Israeli Embassy and consulates.
> 
> *On Sunday, thousands of protesters, that included students, youths, intellectuals, artists and ordinary citizens, gathered carrying banners and posters outside the Embassy under the banner of ‘Indian People in Solidarity with Gaza’*. They submitted a memorandum to the Israeli ambassador in India and demanded to immediately put an end to the attacks.
> 
> Anti-Zionist-imperialist, anti-Israel and pro-Palestinian people slogans were raised in this demonstration too, as the speakers expressed their solidarity with the innocent ordinary population of Gaza and demanded from Israel to immediately put an end to what they termed as genocide.
> 
> A similar protest was organized outside the Israeli Consulate in Mumbai too on Sunday. People in Hyderabad too raised strong voice condemning Israel’s recent air strikes on the Palestinian lands, which killed at least 165 innocent civilians and injured thousands other while also damaging numerous properties. Over 1500 protesters gathered near PV Narsimha Rao Express Way in Mehdipatnam area under the banner of Students Islamic Organisation of India (SIO) Hyderabad chapter on Sunday to express their anguish over killings and destruction in Gaza.
> 
> Protestors have been assembling in different parts of the country from Kerala to Kashmir expressing their solidarity with the Palestinians, while condemning the Israeli attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Popular Front of India protest in New Delhi on July 12.*
> 
> On Saturday too several members of the Popular Front of India marched towards the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi, condemning what they termed “*Zionist attack”* on innocent Palestinians that included women and children.
> 
> All India Muslim Majlis-e Mushawarat, the apex body of Indian Muslim organisations, has also condemned the continuing Israeli aggression against the people of Gaza Strip who are already reeling under the Israeli blockade since 2006.
> 
> 
> *Protest in Hyderabad*
> President of AIMMM, Dr Zafarul-Islam Khan, said it is lamentable that the Arab countries, especially Egypt, have failed to stop the Israeli aggression. Dr Khan said this is the third Israeli war on the people of Gaza Strip since 2006 when it started its illegal blockade after Hamas came to power through a fair election.
> 
> Israel’s aggression on a territory which is under its occupation since June 1967, is a simple war crime. Dr Khan said, it is the duty of the Arab countries and human rights organisaitons to take Israel to the World Court of Justice and to impose strict boycott of Israel until it is forced to see reason, stops aggression and withdraws from occupied territories.
> 
> Earlier, on July 12 Welfare Party of India had expressed “serious concern over the worst human crisis at Gaza created by the inhuman, violent and disproportionate use of aerial force by Israel.” The Federal Executive meeting of the Party held here, presided over by national President Mujthaba Farooque also expressed anguish over the apathy of the international community. The Party asked the UN and other countries to put sufficient political and diplomatic pressure on Israel and to use economic embargo to halt the attack. The Party came down heavily on the Arab and Gulf states for not fulfilling their moral responsibility in reaching out to Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands protested outside Israeli mission in Mumbai*
> 
> Maulana Syed Jalaluddin Omari, Amir (National President) of India’s influential Islamic group Jamaat-e-Islami Hind’s (JIH) too has “strongly condemned” Israeli air strikes and termed the offensive “immoral and illegal” which is “against peace and justice”.
> 
> 
> *He asked Palestinians not to feel lonely for not having “no strong and sincere supportive Muslim nation in its neighbourhood” and assured that peace and justice-loving sympathizers are with them in their 65-year struggle for due rights.*
> 
> While asking Muslim nations to help Palestinians in this difficult time as part of “religious and moral duty”, Maulana Omari urged Indian government not fall prey to Israel and continue its old policy of supporting Palestinian cause.
> 
> Civil rights groups believe that the Israeli onslaught is the reaction to thwart the unity effort between Fatah and Hamas. The siege of Gaza by Israel for the last many years have resulted in the deaths of many including innocent women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demonstrations were held in Hyderabad and other cities in the South*India was one of the first countries outside the Arab world to support the Palestinian cause and had boycotted Israel till 1980s. It now, however, enjoys strong strategic and business relations with Israel too, although it maintains to support the Palestine’s right to freedom. The response of the Indian Government, hence, was cautious as it tried to maintain a balance.
> 
> 
> The spokesperson of the Ministry of External Affairs said, “India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy air strikes on Gaza resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives and heavy damage to property. At the same time India is alarmed at the cross border provocations resulting from rocket attacks against targets in parts of Israel. India calls upon both sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation and threaten the peace and security of the region.”


--
try to get from good reputed source..
these type of massive are tons in india... 
just hyping news


----------



## Arya Desa

qamar1990 said:


> lol why edited you posts? you must not want people to know how you feel lol?



I always get banned for being honest.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Arya Desa said:


> I always get banned for being honest.


--
honesty is best policy
*provided you are at right place 
if not then be diplomatic...


----------



## Victory

Arya Desa said:


> I always get banned for being honest.


Ask webmaster to remove that Indian flag which you are carrying. You hate this country and moreover you are canadian sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Lmao. Middle Easterners don't give a flying **** what India thinks/who they support. They can keep protesting to fulfil their desire of self worth/think they're important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Victory said:


> Ask webmaster to remove that Indian flag which you are carrying. You hate this country and moreover you are canadian sikh.



I could care less about your personal feeling. Cause I expose the systemic evils in India somehow I hate it? A country is more than the sum of her people. I quite loath the thoughts and beliefs of many Indians but no where do I hate Mother India. India isn't for hindos alone and I will not stand for your religions inherit sexism, racism, casteism, and every other evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Hashshāshīn said:


> Lmao. Middle Easterners don't give a flying **** what India thinks/who they support. They can keep protesting to fulfil their desire of self worth/think they're important.


this is weird. .. may be middle is busy with the mess ...


----------



## amitkriit

Hashshāshīn said:


> Lmao. Middle Easterners don't give a flying **** what India thinks/who they support. They can keep protesting to fulfil their desire of self worth/think they're important.



Who told you that we Indians give a flying **** about whether Middle Easterners care about India's views or not?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

amitkriit said:


> Who told you that we Indians give a flying **** about whether Middle Easterners care about India's views or not?


You clearly do, or you wouldn't be protesting about Middle Eastern affairs.


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> You clearly do, or you wouldn't be protesting about Middle Eastern affairs.



Haha..,who gives the flying **** about what middle eastern think, by the way where is middle east?


----------



## amitkriit

Hashshāshīn said:


> You clearly do, or you wouldn't be protesting about Middle Eastern affairs.



Some Muslims and Leftists protesting against Israel, that is not "us". Majority of "us" support Israel and it's war on terror.


----------



## Arya Desa

Hashshāshīn said:


> You clearly do, or you wouldn't be protesting about Middle Eastern affairs.



Don't you come from Africa? So why are you speaking on behalf of Middle Easterners?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

amitkriit said:


> Some Muslims and Leftists protesting against Israel, that is not "us". Majority of "us" support Israel and it's war on terror.


Israel is in the Middle East. And I can assure you Israelis are not bothered whether India supports them or not.


----------



## ito

amitkriit said:


> Some Muslims and Leftists protesting against Israel, that is not "us". Majority of "us" support Israel and it's war on terror.




haha... hardly 5000 people out of 1.2 billion people....and that is massive?


----------



## Slav Defence

PFI protests Israeli-action 
Front of India, Bajpe division organized a massive protest on Saturday against what it termed were brutal attacks on Palestine by Israel which killed many of life in Israel including elderly, kids, and women.
Another news from reputable source,times of India.
PFI protests Israeli-action: Real Time News and Latest Updates on PFI protests Israeli-action at The Times of India


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> Haha..,who gives the flying **** about what middle eastern think, by the way where is middle east?


Are you unable to comprehend what I posted? If you didn't care, you wouldn't be protesting. Fool.


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> Israel is in the Middle East. And I can assure you Israelis are not bothered whether India supports them or not.



haha... Indians care about Israel, all of the 'other' middle east can go to hell



Hashshāshīn said:


> Are you unable to comprehend what I posted? If you didn't care, you wouldn't be protesting. Fool.



do you have comprehensive problems? is 5000 out of 1.2 billion massive?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> haha... Indians care about Israel, all of the 'other' middle east can go to hell


The feeling is not reciprocal. 

and when did I talk about 5000 out of 1.2 billion?


----------



## Rahul9090

Slav Defence said:


> PFI protests Israeli-action
> Front of India, Bajpe division organized a massive protest on Saturday against what it termed were brutal attacks on Palestine by Israel which killed many of life in Israel including elderly, kids, and women.
> Another news from reputable source,times of India.
> PFI protests Israeli-action: Real Time News and Latest Updates on PFI protests Israeli-action at The Times of India



*Charges of violence and armed activity[edit]*
*Alleged Connection withStudents Islamic Movement of India[edit]*
In 2010, the PFI was alleged of having links with banned Islamic terrorist organisationStudent Islamic Movement of India.[8]PFI's national chairman Abdul Rehman was the former national secretary of SIMI, while the state secretary Abdul Hameed Master was SIMI's former state secretary. Most former leaders of SIMI were either identified with PFI or were at present holding various portfolios in the organization.[50]The alleged SIMI connection has been dubbed baseless by the leaders of the Popular Front claiming that the Front was launched in 1993, whereas the SIMI ban came much later in 2001.[51][52]Retired Indian army officer P C Katoch has claimed that PFI has links withISI.[53][54]

*Accusation of arms training camp in Narath[edit]*
In April 2013, Kerala Police have raided a training camp held at Narath,Kannurand arrested 21 activists of the Popular Front of India. Two country-made bombs, a sword, raw materials for making bombs, pamphlets in the name of PFI were seized by the police. The raid was held at the office building of Thanal Charitable Trust. A document with names of several leading personalities and vehicles had also been seized, which police suspect is a hit-list.[55][56][57]The Popular Front leadership and those arrested claimed that it was a Yoga training program organized as part of a personality development program.[55]and asked for a judicial probe by a sitting judge to inquire into the alleged training camp. The State President claimed that this police case was fabricated, and was cooked up in a bid to tarnish the organisation's image.[58][59]On 18 May 2013, theNIAhad arrived to investigate the alleged extremist activities in Narath.[60]The chargesheet submitted at special NIA court in Oct 2013 states that the accused formed small groups and were working for terror activities.[61]

*Alleged Kidnap and Murder of boys for ransom[edit]*
Two boys Sudheendra and Vignesh were kidnapped on 8 June 2011 from Mahajan College premises inMysoreand murdered by members of Karnataka Forum for Dignity (KFD), who sought ransom of 5 crore rupees to raise funds for their organization.[62][63][64][65]In 2006 KFD had merged with PFI. The arrested KFD members are Adil alias Adil Pasha, Athavulla Khan, Ameen alias Syed Ameen, Rehman alias Shabbir Rehaman, Kouser alias Mohammed Kouser and Safeer Ahmed alias Safeer.[62]Following the arrest of KFD members for the crime Karnataka state government requested the Union government to ban Karnataka Forum for Dignity.[66]

*Allegations of murder of CPI(M) and RSS workers[edit]*
In 2012, The Kerala government informed the Kerala High Court in an affidavit, that Popular Front of India had active involvement in 27 murder cases, mostly of cadres ofCPI-MandRSS.[67][68]In 2014, it has again submitted before the Kerala High Court that activists of the NDF/PFI were involved in 27 communally motivated murder cases, 86 attempt to murder cases and in 106 communal cases registered in the state. The affidavit was filed in response to a petition filed by Thejas, mouthpiece of PFI in the State, challenging the refusal of the government to give government advertisements to the daily.[69][70]

*Murder of ABVP activist N Sachin Gopal allegedly by a PFI activist[edit]*
On 6 July 2012, N Sachin Gopal, a student of Modern ITC and KannurAkhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishaddistrict leader, was allegedly stabbed from back by members of Campus Front and Popular Front of India. He later died of his injuries at KMC Hospital in Mangalore on 6 September 2012[71]A Special Investigation Team (SIT) was formed to investigate the case.[72]

*Murder of Vishalkumar allegedly by a PFI activist[edit]*
On 20 July 2012, Vishalkumar, a student of NSS College, Konni, an active worker of ABVP was attacked inside the campus of Christian College and stabbed from behind to death. Three ABVP activists were attacked by an armed group of 15 Campus front activists. Police arrested two Campus Front of India activists in connection with the murder. Another student Sreejith was also injured. The arrested are Nazim and Shafeeq. Police said that they are searching for nineteen more persons in connection with the murder.[73]

*SMS hate campaign allegation[edit]*
After the Assam riots in 2012, a SMS hate campaign was launched threatening people from North-East India that they will be attacked, particularly after Ramzan. This led to a mass exodus of 30,000 people from cities ofPune,Chennai,Hyderabadand national capitalDelhi. UnionHome Ministrybanned bulk SMS, MMS for 15 days to quell rumors and threats.[74][75]Investigators traced the source of hate messages to Pakistan. In India, Islamist groups Popular Front Of India,HuJI, Manita Neeti Pasarai andKarnataka Forum for Dignitycirculated the messages to mask the true origin of the messages and make it seem as they were originating from within India.[76]The SMS campaign was designed to create panic among people from north east forcing them to flee and to damage the social fabric and economy.[77]PFI has denied the accusation.[78]

*Attack on T. J. Joseph by PFI activists[edit]*
Main article:Attack on T. J. Joseph
In Jan 2011, Kerala Police has filed a charge sheet against 27 PFI activists in conjunction with an incident in which they allegedly chopped the hand off of a Kerala professor who had allegedly offended the religious sentiments of his students.[79]At the time of the attack, Joseph was coming back from his duties at a private Christian college in Muvattapuzha and had been accused of blasphemy.[80][81]

It is reported that the attack resulted from the ruling from one of the "Taliban-model" courts (Darul Khada) operating in the state.[82]The Kerala state police claimed to be "unearthing the vast network" of the PFI,[83]and after a series of raids on the houses of PFI members, the district secretary of the PFI "threatened the officer with dire consequences if he continued raiding the houses of its activists."[84]On 9 July 2010, it was reported that PFI installations were being raided by police, and that they had foundpropagandavideos from the globalIslamicnetworkal-Qaedain the possession of one alleged PFI member, and a rifle, fakeSIM cards, and fakeidentity cardsin the possession of another member of the PFI.[1][80][85]As a result of the incident, the BJP has called for a ban on the PFI and an examinations of possible links between the PFI and the Taliban by the National Investigation Agency.[86]On 6 September 2010, the Kerala Government informed the state high court that investigators thus far found no evidence of a connection between the Popular Front of India with Hizbul Mujahideen, Lashkar-e Taiba (Let) or al-Qaeda.[87][88]




Popular Front of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> The feeling is not reciprocal.
> 
> and when did I talk about 5000 out of 1.2 billion?



what reciprocal? i think you do not make sense. by the way why should india care about middle east...yes, we want your oil. we pay for that. that all


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> what reciprocal? i think you do not make sense. by the way why should india care about middle east...yes, we want your oil. we pay for that. that all


Oh dear. You still haven't understood that Israel is in the Middle East?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We have also Mini Israel government. They directly fired thousands bullets in Lahore. 15 killed , 100+ injured from bullets. Indian Muslims should protest against our government.


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> Oh dear. You still haven't understood that Israel is in the Middle East?



i have israeli friends...and i can say you they don't identify themselves as middle easterners.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> i have israeli friends...and i can say you they don't identify themselves as middle easterners.


That just proves Israelis are foreign people to the Middle East and should go back to Europe. You have just backed up what everyone knows, Israel is an occupying force. Nice one


----------



## amitkriit

Hashshāshīn said:


> That just proves Israelis are foreign people to the Middle East and *should go back to Europe*. You have just backed up what everyone knows, Israel is an occupying force. Nice one



Only if you can wish them away. They don't wish to be associated with the ME because they don't wish to be clubbed with the ME people, for obvious reasons.


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> That just proves Israelis are foreign people to the Middle East and should go back to Europe. You have just backed up what everyone knows, Israel is an occupying force. Nice one



who cares who Israelis are. what matters is they are powerful. and no arab country has the guts to take on Israel. it is better that arab countries take over the palestine popluation and hand over the land to israel. this is the only solution.


----------



## Victory

LTTE said:


> You Sikhs are the richest community in India and the last PM was Sikh. You guys are loved in India. I heard that Hindus call you guys "paaji" as a sign of respect. People love you more than us Tamils who are constantly abused.


Tamils are respected in India bro. Our school topper in Delhi was a tamil..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

New Delhi,July 14, (Scoop News)- Peoples Democratic Party (PDP) today staged walkout from the Lok Sabha protesting Israeli aggression in Gaza. The party urged the Government of India to use its influence in stopping continuingbloodbath of Palestinians.
As the Lok Sabha convened here this morning, PDP members Ms Mehbooba Mufti and Mr Tariq Hameed Karra got up from their seats urging the Speaker that the House should unanimously condemn the Israeli aggression in Gaza continuingsince July 8.

The PDP MPs said that as the largest democracy of the world India can’t remain a mute spectator to this naked aggression by Israel that has already consumed around 170 innocent Palestinian lives, with hundreds of others injured and thousands fleeing their homes.

“A massive humanitarian crisis has erupted in Gaza and as a regional power India has to use its influence to safeguard the lives and property of the innocent Palestinians,” Ms Mehbooba told the House.


> She said India has a history of standing by the Palestinians and in the prevailing crisis also the country’s leadership should raise their voice, cutting across the political divide, against the atrocities being committed by the Israelis in Gaza.
> “Motion in the Lok Sabah to seek a discussion on the grave situation prevailing in Gaza.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> what matters is they are powerful.



Your slave mentality is showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> Your slave mentality is showing.



where is the slave mentality? is standing for your friends a slave mentality?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> where is the slave mentality? is standing for your friends a slave mentality?


They just don’t care: Israeli Backpackers in India - Israel Travel, Ynetnews

Nice friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Slav Defence said:


> New Delhi,July 14, (Scoop News)- Peoples Democratic Party (PDP) today staged walkout from the Lok Sabha protesting Israeli aggression in Gaza. The party urged the Government of India to use its influence in stopping continuingbloodbath of Palestinians.
> As the Lok Sabha convened here this morning, PDP members Ms Mehbooba Mufti and Mr Tariq Hameed Karra got up from their seats urging the Speaker that the House should unanimously condemn the Israeli aggression in Gaza continuingsince July 8.
> 
> The PDP MPs said that as the largest democracy of the world India can’t remain a mute spectator to this naked aggression by Israel that has already consumed around 170 innocent Palestinian lives, with hundreds of others injured and thousands fleeing their homes.
> 
> “A massive humanitarian crisis has erupted in Gaza and as a regional power India has to use its influence to safeguard the lives and property of the innocent Palestinians,” Ms Mehbooba told the House.



these bunch of nobodys makes no difference there have been no words so far from our government or any official condemning or threating israel you can go around posting bunch of useless posts, that makes no difference the traitors will get locked up behind bars very soon sir,


meanwhile the real patriotic indians will march along





with israel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Hashshāshīn said:


> They just don’t care: Israeli Backpackers in India - Israel Travel, Ynetnews
> 
> Nice friends



israel give defence tech to india, that india cannot get anywhere. they are second largest defence tech provider to india after russia

India, Israel discuss defence deals | Business Standard News


----------



## amitkriit

Hashshāshīn said:


> They just don’t care: Israeli Backpackers in India - Israel Travel, Ynetnews
> 
> Nice friends



You mean to say that just because few Israeli back-packers do certain weird stuff that makes Israel "not a friendly country" for India? I wonder why ME could not take care of itself despite all the wealth it has got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

ito said:


> israel give defence tech to india, that india cannot get anywhere. they are second largest defence tech provider to india after russia
> 
> India, Israel discuss defence deals | Business Standard News





> a quotation from an Israeli backpacker in Manali: “They (the Indians) are dirty and primitive, but unexpectedly, they serve us well, like the Arabs in the territories did before they decided to raise a hand against us.” This is apparently the way Israelis see the other, which brings us to the second question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*Protests Near the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi Over Israel's Gaza Strip Air Strikes*
*Press Trust of India | Updated: Jul 13, 2014 19:09 IST*

*




*
*Protests at the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi over the Gaza Air Strikes*

*New Delhi: Scores of protesters, mostly students of Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) had gathered outside the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi on Sunday to protest against Israel's air strikes in the Gaza Strip resulting in civilian casualties.*

*"There were around 70-80 protesters mostly students from JNU. They reached the Israeli embassy at around 2 PM, staged a demonstration and dispersed on their own," said Additional Commissioner of Police BS Tyagi.*

*They chanted slogans like "free Palestine" against the Israeli air strikes in Gaza and carried placards which read "free Palestine" and "In Solidarity with Gaza," Mr Tyagi said.*

*As per media reports, similar protests were also held in various other countries today to condemn the military offensive in Gaza.*

*As Israel's air campaign in the Gaza Strip entered its sixth day, the overall death toll rose to 165 with more than 1,000 injured and the UN Security Council called on both sides to declare a ceasefire.*

*Israel has also mounted a ground assault there.*

*Israel had began Operation Protective Edge before dawn on Tuesday in an attempt to halt cross-border rocket fire by militant groups.*
*Story first published: Jul 13, 2014 18:58 IST*

*Protests Near the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi Over Israels Gaza Strip Air Strikes - NDTV*
For those which were demanding sources.


----------



## Rahul9090

breaking news after :after reading slav defence's posts on pdf Indian prime minster modi has declared a full fledge war against the jewish state israel !! oh boy the Palestinian will be awarded freedom any time now 


source -wet dreams


----------



## amitkriit

Slav Defence said:


> *Protests Near the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi Over Israel's Gaza Strip Air Strikes*
> *Press Trust of India | Updated: Jul 13, 2014 19:09 IST*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Protests at the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi over the Gaza Air Strikes*
> 
> *New Delhi: Scores of protesters, mostly students of Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) had gathered outside the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi on Sunday to protest against Israel's air strikes in the Gaza Strip resulting in civilian casualties.*
> 
> *"There were around 70-80 protesters mostly students from JNU. They reached the Israeli embassy at around 2 PM, staged a demonstration and dispersed on their own," said Additional Commissioner of Police BS Tyagi.*
> 
> *They chanted slogans like "free Palestine" against the Israeli air strikes in Gaza and carried placards which read "free Palestine" and "In Solidarity with Gaza," Mr Tyagi said.*
> 
> *As per media reports, similar protests were also held in various other countries today to condemn the military offensive in Gaza.*
> 
> *As Israel's air campaign in the Gaza Strip entered its sixth day, the overall death toll rose to 165 with more than 1,000 injured and the UN Security Council called on both sides to declare a ceasefire.*
> 
> *Israel has also mounted a ground assault there.*
> 
> *Israel had began Operation Protective Edge before dawn on Tuesday in an attempt to halt cross-border rocket fire by militant groups.*
> *Story first published: Jul 13, 2014 18:58 IST*
> 
> *Protests Near the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi Over Israels Gaza Strip Air Strikes - NDTV*
> For those which were demanding sources.



Look at them, they are showing their faces. Isn't that wrong?


----------



## ito

what some random guy thinks doesn't matter. israel and india relations are one of the strongest we india have in that geography. we share intelligence, we are their largest market for defence equipment, and israel is the third largest weapon suppliers to india after russia and US


----------



## Slav Defence

I do not understand that why some posters are butt hurt if people are protesting against Israel.Since they claim themselves as secular, therefore I do not understand that how on earth this so called secular country will arrest protesters since they are using their right of freedom of speech.
If they recognize them as traitors, just because they express their complete disagreement with sheer force of democracy-then I reckon that every Indian in Pakistan Defence Forum has lied to me.India is not a secular state,India is just a hindu state.I am so sorry,but your attitude and disgust has made me think like that.
@Aeronaut was damn,damn right.
Regards


----------



## amitkriit

Slav Defence said:


> I do not understand that why some posters are butt hurt if people are protesting against Israel.Since they claim themselves as secular, therefore I do not understand that how on earth this so called secular country will arrest protesters since they are using their right of freedom of speech.
> If they recognize them as traitors, just because they express their complete disagreement with sheer force of democracy-then I reckon that every Indian in Pakistan Defence Forum has lied to me.India is not a secular state,India us just a hindu state.I am so sorry,but your attitude and disgust has made me think like that.
> @Aeronaut was damn,damn right.
> Regards



India *is* a Hindu State. Muslims use Secularism to destroy the non-Muslims and the secularism. Secularism is a bad word.


----------



## Rahul9090

Slav Defence said:


> I do not understand that why some posters are butt hurt if people are protesting against Israel.Since they claim themselves as secular, therefore I do not understand that how on earth this so called secular country will arrest protesters since they are using their right of freedom of speech.
> If they recognize them as traitors, just because they express their complete disagreement with sheer force of democracy-then I reckon that every Indian in Pakistan Defence Forum has lied to me.India is not a secular state,India us just a hindu state.I am so sorry,but your attitude and disgust has made me think like that.
> @Aeronaut was damn,damn right.
> Regards




























secular Muslim protest 


we dont want this secularism


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> You seem to be good muslim. You guys need to shift to South India and make muslim majority states. You guys need to stick together and wait for inevitable Pakistani help for independent muslim majority South India.



Kya Shan bhai....iss baar ghenda ban kar 'shan'patti kar rahe ho kya?



mujhaidind said:


> Demographic danger! Why Muslim population growth is alarming | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest
> Even Hinduvadi groups have accepted that figure. Read it. Muslim figures are under-reported.
> 
> Recenlty an UP muslim politician said that muslims are 45% in UP. While the official census says 18% or so.



I think Muslims number about 80% of UP and overall, they're already 50% of India. That should take care of the 'minorities' tag for good. Anyways, when exactly are Indian Muslims declaring India an Islamic Republic and an outpost of the Ummah?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Indischer said:


> Kya Shan bhai....iss baar ghenda ban kar 'shan'patti kar rahe ho kya?



I don't know what you mean by shan pati, seem like some chai. I was giving advice to your fellow Indian about how to save themselves. And wait for martial races to help them in couple of decades.


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> I don't know what you mean by shan pati, seem like some chai. I was giving advice to your fellow Indian about how to save themselves. And wait for martial races to help them in couple of decades.


It's shanpatti, not chaipatti.....colloquial Mumbai lingo for cunning and oversmart behaviour.


----------



## Kabira

Indischer said:


> It's shanpatti, not chaipatti.....colloquial Mumbai lingo for cunning and oversmart behaviour.



I am not interested in hindu lingos.


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> I am not interested in hindu lingos.



Aise soorat-e-haal me aap India-centric threads pe naa aaye toh behtar hoga Janaab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Indischer said:


> Aise soorat-e-haal me aap India-centric threads pe naa aaye toh behtar hoga Janaab.



I am on PDF not IDF.


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> I am on PDF not IDF.



So what? PDF has an IDS.


----------



## Kabira

Indischer said:


> So what? PDF has an IDS.



But forum remain PDF and we are on ADS.


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> But forum remain PDF and we are on ADS.



I did say India-centric threads, didn't I? This thread is about protests that happened inside India, with no reference to Pakistan. Naturally, some Indian lingo is going to be used here.


----------



## Pride

I am seeing now a days a trend from my Muslims friends across the globe. But again that comes from wrong concept of "Ummah" which does not follow brotherhood among all Human Beings.

If it is conflict between Muslims in Buddhists, Muslims made so much hue and cry, when it was conflict among Hindus and Muslims again these world wide Muslims make lots of noise and finally similarly for Chechen Muslims against Christians and finally, Israel-Palestinians which is Jew vs Islam.

Now, vice versa is never discussed and condemned by our Muslim friends, Be it Attack/killing of Hindus in Pakistan, Kashmir or Bangladesh, Killing of Shias/Ahmadiyyas by Sunnis in Pakistan, Killing lots of Muslims by internal conflict in Syria, Bahrain, Egypt or Now a days ISIL. By any chance do you know, ISIL has killed more Muslims in month of June which is greater than Israel killed Palestinians since 2000.

The only one line answer we get is that what is done by these people are not by Islam but they are terrorists. Seriously? why this is not applied for certain other religion or sect. The "Islam is in Danger" time is over and world is watching towards Muslim fellows to follow the same rule and not this stupid "Ummah" concept.


----------



## Kabira

Indischer said:


> I did say India-centric threads, didn't I? This thread is about protests that happened inside India, with no reference to Pakistan. Naturally, some Indian lingo is going to be used here.



It does not matter, i came here to give advice to fellow muslim so he can spread word and prepare for future. PDF is PDF and will remain PDF, every section belong to us.


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> It does not matter, i came here to give advice to fellow muslim so he can spread word and prepare for future. PDF is PDF and will remain PDF, every section belong to us.



Sure. Aapko aapki PDF mubarak aur hume humari Lingo.


----------



## Arya Desa

LTTE said:


> You Sikhs are the richest community in India and the last PM was Sikh. You guys are loved in India. I heard that Hindus call you guys "paaji" as a sign of respect. People love you more than us Tamils who are constantly abused.





amitkriit said:


> India *is* a Hindu State. Muslims use Secularism to destroy the non-Muslims and the secularism. Secularism is a bad word.




For what several hindu posters have said, India very much is a hindu country and to them Sikhs are nothing more than copies. Today has been very enlightening to me and I now understand that Sikhs are no longer welcome in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Indischer said:


> Sure. Aapko aapki PDF mubarak aur hume humari Lingo.


show off madrasi ... 



Arya Desa said:


> For what several hindu posters have said, India very much is a hindu country and to them Sikhs are nothing more than copies. Today has been very enlightening to me and I now understand that Sikhs are no longer welcome in India.


india is ruled by constitution, not pdf members..


----------



## Kabira

Arya Desa said:


> For what several hindu posters have said, India very much is a hindu country and to them Sikhs are nothing more than copies. Today has been very enlightening to me and I now understand that Sikhs are no longer welcome in India.



In janwar logon ko insaan banana hi bohat bari ghalti thi, jungles mein rehte to acha hota.

@INDIC tera kiya ho gha kalia?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Thanks for your intellectual input of posting someone's personal opinion. Now you may not have the maturity to understand how nations view each other, and may think a random backpacker is the country's spokesperson or representative of the popular opinion, but not everyone shares that view.

And why do we have to care about what others think? We are free to express our opinion. After it was in India that jews were never persecuted by the locals. This was not done to get a character certificate from jews, or from some one like you, what we do matters to us. Thanks for your trolling.


----------



## Indischer

Arya Desa said:


> For what several hindu posters have said, India very much is a hindu country and to them Sikhs are nothing more than copies. Today has been very enlightening to me and I now understand that Sikhs are no longer welcome in India.



One thing the Sikhs themselves don't like is a Whiner.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> One thing the Sikhs themselves don't like is a Whiner.



You will probably have more fun sodomising yourself with cactii than conversing with this guy.


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> You will probably have more fun sodomising yourself with cactii than conversing with this guy.



I intend to make it just as uncomfortable to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488582972744802305

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

save_ghenda said:


> In janwar logon ko insaan banana hi bohat bari ghalti thi, jungles mein rehte to acha hota.



Belcol.



Ravi Nair said:


> You will probably have more fun sodomising yourself with cactii than conversing with this guy.



Rude. I really thought we were in a better place and then you resort to your old ways. You really need to learn respect and stop being two-faced.


----------



## Kabira

Ravi Nair said:


> You will probably have more fun sodomising yourself with cactii than conversing with this guy.



This is gross


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

:/ Are Indians going through another process of partition?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Arya Desa said:


> Belcol.
> 
> 
> 
> Rude. I really thought we were in a better place and then you resort to your old ways. *You really need to learn respect and stop being two-faced*.



how can I? I worship gods with multiple heads!



Yzd Khalifa said:


> :/ Are Indians going through another process of partition?



No my friend. Just a couple of guys who feel inadequate swinging their E-peens around all caveman like.


----------



## Indischer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> :/ Are Indians going through another process of partition?



Depends on whom you ask. @Arya Desa and @save_ghenda here can give you the most accurate assessments. They both have a good stake in it's break-up. I'm blinded by my loyalty to India, and hence not the right man to answer.


----------



## Kabira

Yzd Khalifa said:


> :/ Are Indians going through another process of partition?



Yes, developed South Indians no longer want to bear burden of UP Biharis.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Slav Defence said:


> PDF Indians are not representing true India.Very very bad!


This forum is all about nationalism, what were u expecting ?


----------



## livingdead

Yzd Khalifa said:


> :/ Are Indians going through another process of partition?


when did that happen.. 



save_ghenda said:


> Yes, developed South Indians no longer want to bear burden of UP Biharis.


ek bori iske naam bhi nikalo. altaf bhai.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Andi can assure u absolutely nothing will happen!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Please, don't tell me you aren't seeing in it in their posts! 


hinduguy said:


> when did that happen..
> 
> 
> ek bori iske naam bhi nikalo. altaf bhai.


----------



## livingdead

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Please, don't tell me you aren't seeing in it in their posts!


you mean on pdf? 
Here I have my own kingdom and I am the king.. I had removed both flags but webby put it back...


----------



## qamar1990

queerbait said:


> Did you protest when hindus where killed in bangladesh...or when people where massacred in the numerous conflicts in Africa.Did you protest when *ANY GODAMM RELIGION *except muslims where effected anywhere across this world.So, my dear friend you asked me true nature of whom...i don't want to be spiteful so i'll leave you to find your own answers.


wtf are you talking about queer? read the convo in context get over yourself, nobody needs your support there are more then enough muslims in india to give support to the palestinians lol.



wolfschanzze said:


> Nope no hindus, unless you consider communists as hindus.


well are the communists non-muslims?


----------



## wolfschanzze

qamar1990 said:


> wtf are you talking about queer? read the condo in context get over yourself, nobody needs your support there are more then enough muslims in india to give support to the palestinians lol.
> 
> 
> well are the communists non-muslims?


not exactly, there are muslims in communist parties,most of them in bengal and kerala.Other than some muslim groups nobody protests.


----------



## qamar1990

Black Mamba1 said:


> India is not a Muslim or Hindu country. India will take care of all the citizens irrespective of religion.
> 
> On the same time India will form the policy for the benefit of India and Indians not for Muslims or Hindus. Appeasement policies on religious line will take us to where Pakistan is today. Implement your policies in pakistan and be happy.


well you have 160 millions muslims in your country an if you choose to alienate them and side with a country killing their fellow muslim brothers its bad for india, it will add fuel to the fire of the insurgencies already in india don't you think? I'm not no expert but i would rather appease the muslims in india rather choose a country like israel which is insignificant to india in all matters, they have nothing "special" to offer to india which russia or any other european country can't...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

save_ghenda said:


> Yes, developed South Indians no longer want to bear burden of UP Biharis.



This, coming from a South Indian or Pakistani? 

Maybe I'm equally qualified to talk on behalf of Balochis then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

save_ghenda said:


> Yes, developed South Indians no longer want to bear burden of UP Biharis.


You arent even a south indian yourself yet you speak about our states? take it from me North Indians and we don't have any problems


----------



## qamar1990

wolfschanzze said:


> not exactly, there are muslims in communist parties,most of them in bengal and kerala.Other than some muslim groups nobody protests.


oh well my made because i thought the indian people had some humanity in them because they were protesting against tyranny but i guess i was wrong, maybe being able to purchase weapons is more important for a country like india..



wolfschanzze said:


> You arent even a south indian yourself yet you speak about our states? take it from me North Indians and we don't have any problems


well idk about real life but i've been seeing some conflict with the south indians and north indians lately on this forum at least..
india is what it is because of the south, they are the most educated ones , they are the ones with the better economies ect...



Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488582972744802305


@wolfschanzze whats this lady?
is she communist as well?


----------



## wolfschanzze

qamar1990 said:


> oh well my made because i thought the indian people had some humanity in them because they were protesting against tyranny but i guess i was wrong, maybe being able to purchase weapons is more important for a country like india..


What happens in Middle east is unrelated to us so why should we bother about it?
We don't ask china what it does in its country, its their internal matter and we respect it that way.
We supported Palestine 20 years ago and what we got in return? meddling of OIC and arabs in kashmir ,While the Israelis helped us during Kargil war in 1999 by providing Jdams, Munitions etc. when we were under sanctions after Nuke tests and we don't forget our friends who help us, the same goes to russia, we still have friendship with them for their help during USSR time.
Arab nations could have been our friends when we supported their palestine cause instead they insulted us by meddling in our internal issues.
Besides, India and Israel have no enmity why should we protest? the jews in India are a peaceful lot .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

hinduguy said:


> you mean on pdf?
> Here I have my own kingdom and I am the king.. I had removed both flags but webby put it back...



I don't take what is been said seriously, but no lightly either. These two extremes of rhetoric shows a hell of a rift among two social divisions, in one society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

qamar1990 said:


> oh well my made because i thought the indian people had some humanity in them because they were protesting against tyranny but i guess i was wrong, maybe being able to purchase weapons is more important for a country like india..
> 
> 
> well idk about real life but i've been seeing some conflict with the south indians and north indians lately on this forum at least..
> india is what it is because of the south, they are the most educated ones , they are the ones with the better economies ect...
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze whats this lady?
> is she communist as well?


She is a hardcore communist which is fastly becoming redundant in India, The CPI couldnt even win 4 seats this elections.

India is what it is because of Indian, it doesnt matter if they are south,west, north,east indians.
It is true south indian states are better developed.
The fights are mostly superficial as in between friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't take what is been said seriously, but no lightly either. These two extremes of rhetoric shows a hell of a rift among two social divisions, in one society.


If you think we are being serious when we say thing to each other then you don't understand Indians. We always elevate our own ethnicity/culture while finding minuscule flaws in other, par that doesn't mean we have a rift forming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't take what is been said seriously, but no lightly either. These two extremes of rhetoric shows a hell of a rift among two social divisions, in one society.


i did not follow the thread but have seen enough teenage fight... 
Indian society was always divided, infact much more than now. there is rich poor division, and religious division, and cultural division... but our federal structure and a good constitution keeps us together.


----------



## Contrarian

qamar1990 said:


> well you have 160 millions muslims in your country an if you choose to alienate them and side with a country killing their fellow muslim brothers its bad for india, it will add fuel to the fire of the insurgencies already in india don't you think? I'm not no expert but i would rather appease the muslims in india rather choose a country like israel which is insignificant to india in all matters, they have nothing "special" to offer to india which russia or any other european country can't...


We side with a country that sides with us. No appeasing any one. No more. Congress lost elections exactly because of appeasement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Contrarian said:


> We side with a country that sides with us. No appeasing any one. No more. Congress lost elections exactly because of appeasement.


your politicians aren't like you, I'm pretty sure they know what will be best for you country..
why has there never been an official state visit between israel and india?


----------



## Contrarian

qamar1990 said:


> your politicians aren't like you, I'm pretty sure they know what will be best for you country..


Why do you think Congress lost? We will choose what is the best for this country, not because some sections have an irrational hatred of Jews.


> why has there never been an official state visit between israel and india?



Simple - Congress policy from the Nehruvian era has been against Israel. Its an ideological issue. Communists who had massive sway on public opinion by virtue of dominating educational institutes and school sylabi has ingrained it. Congress continues with that policy.

It was under BJP when Indo-Israeli relations took an upturn and transformed. Back then BJP held by wafer thin majority and coalitions.
Finally, now, with the decline of Congress and decimation of Leftists, You can unreservedly expect a State visit in this term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

qamar1990 said:


> your politicians aren't like you, I'm pretty sure they know what will be best for you country..
> why has there never been an official state visit between israel and india?


Watch: Has Congress Paid Price For Muslim Appeasement? - NDTV
Here qamar. This is a show from a channel that is completely pro-Congress and is literally owned in part by husband of Priyanka Gandhi.

So it will be heavily biased towards the Congress POV, but still you will understand how angry common people are over appeasement.

Appeasement is anti-Secularism. It is communal. There is a reason why BJP won so massively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Contrarian said:


> Watch: Has Congress Paid Price For Muslim Appeasement? - NDTV
> Here qamar. This is a show from a channel that is completely pro-Congress and is literally owned in part by husband of Priyanka Gandhi.
> 
> So it will be heavily biased towards the Congress POV, but still you will understand how angry common people are over appeasement.
> 
> Appeasement is anti-Secularism. It is communal. There is a reason why BJP won so massively.


if congress lost because appeasement is anti secular then bjp is the wrong choice, because bjp will be also appeasing the rightwing don't you think? 

a real question for you: how on earth did this italian become so powerful in india? as to where she was running india at one point…? how did that get out of hand? is she really tuely loyal to india?


----------



## Contrarian

*Palestiinan Envoy to UNHRC: Israelis Warn Civilians Before Attacks, We Don't *


----------



## Contrarian

qamar1990 said:


> if congress lost because appeasement is anti secular then bjp is the wrong choice, because bjp will be also appeasing the rightwing don't you think?


The BJP has consciously said that they will treat each one as an individual not as a vote bank. To what extent they are actually able to do it is yet to be seen.

*India first* is the policy. If something benefits India, we should and will go for it regardless of whether it is disliked by the Muslims, or disliked by the Hindus or the Budhists.



> a real question for you: how on earth did this italian become so powerful in india? as to where she was running india at one point…? how did that get out of hand? is she really tuely loyal to india?


Simple. She married Rajiv Gandhi. Rajiv died. She is the card carrying Head-of-House of the Gandhi family now.
The people voted for Nehru's Congress and the 'bahu' and (now recognized as Pseudo)Secularism.

Many people do doubt her whether she is loyal to India or not. Some extreme BJP wallas are also conspiracy theorists. All of that is very subjective and thus best left alone and focus on tangible facts.

What is important is that people saw through Congress and gave the highest mandate given to any Government of India in the last 30 years, utterly decimated the Left parties, reduced the Congress to its historic low. This is very clearly - a mandate for change.

Now we use the coming 5 years to build ourselves back. Hopefully this govt performs well, then give it another 5 years. In 10 years, this country will have changed completely.


----------



## Slav Defence

Israel admits it is deliberately targeting civilians in Gaza


----------



## SouthDesi

Massive? From where? This all BS.

Few dozen organized people here and there come out, for 15 minutes they will happily get one Biriyani packet and drink.


----------



## Black Mamba1

qamar1990 said:


> well you have 160 millions muslims in your country an if you choose to alienate them and side with a country killing their fellow muslim brothers its bad for india, it will add fuel to the fire of the insurgencies already in india don't you think? I'm not no expert but i would rather appease the muslims in india rather choose a country like israel which is insignificant to india in all matters, they have nothing "special" to offer to india which russia or any other european country can't...


 
We have responsibility for 160 M Indian Muslims. But we do not have any responsibility for Muslim in Gaza as a Nation. As a human, yes we feel for the human sufferring in Gaza. We should work for peace in Gaza deplomatically.

There is "Muslim" brother as you mentioned for Indian Muslim. In Pakistan and in Middle east Muslims are killing Muslims. If they feel it is benificial they will kill Indian Muslims too without giving second thought. In such case India as a nation will protect them and no so called Muslim brother will do that as they are not protecting Pakistani Muslims any way.

This "Muslim brotherwood" feeling is not understandable to me. All the Muslim world are divided into nation states. They fight each other, kill each other . On the other hand they feel angry if some other Muslim who is tortured 1000 KM away not as a human being but as a Muslim.

On a lighter note , it reminds me the last scene of "Men in Black" movie  . Will Smith is smashing an insect by his shoe and the alien creature ( which belongs to an insect family too) feels the pain. The alien came back to take a revenge for killing of the fellow insects and got killed himself instead .

The cruel events happening in ME or Gaza are political and economical events. An Indian/ Pakistani should be bothered only if he is getting impacted. Pakistan/India should take adequate measure to protect itself from adverse impact of these extraordinary events and as a independent nation state but not as a Muslim nation or a Sunni/Shia nation.


----------



## Spring Onion

WAR-rior said:


> Aapko to har cheez mein truti nazar aati hai Jana. Kripaya tanik Ashawadi banane ka prayatna kare. U r so damn negetive gurl.



i spoke the truth.

 massive is a big word. it was just a small crowed. brave of them for standing up for innocent Palestinians


----------



## Bombaywalla

Black Mamba1 said:


> This "Muslim brotherwood" feeling is not understandable to me. All the Muslim world are divided into nation states. They fight each other, kill each other . *On the other hand they feel angry if some other Muslim who is tortured 1000 KM away not as a human being but as a Muslim.*




I don't usually get into discussions on religion, on, but in this case, I have to point out that your words resonate with my thoughts ... I just don't get how anyone could possibly put religion above humanity; the notion itself is beyond my understanding. It is downright shocking for those of us who have been raised differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious




----------



## WAR-rior

Spring Onion said:


> i spoke the truth.
> 
> massive is a big word. it was just a small crowed. brave of them for standing up for innocent Palestinians


Dont u think this much crowd in India for this cause is a big thing? 
Were such protests carried in Pakistan? What wr their size? Ideally, they shud be much bigger than that in India. But still, how much junta came out for the juloos?


----------



## Spring Onion

WAR-rior said:


> Dont u think this much crowd in India for this cause is a big thing?
> Were such protests carried in Pakistan? What wr their size? Ideally, they shud be much bigger than that in India. But still, how much junta came out for the juloos?



dont strain your nerves so much  because the use of word "MASSIVE" serves my purpose more than pointing out the truth that it was a just a small crowed.



WAR-rior said:


> Dont u think this much crowd in India for this cause is a big thing?
> Were such protests carried in Pakistan? What wr their size? Ideally, they shud be much bigger than that in India. But still, how much junta came out for the juloos?



dont strain your nerves so much  because the use of word "MASSIVE" serves my purpose more than pointing out the truth that it was a just a small crowed. i will point out the same in case of Pakistan. its nothing to do with your nationality


----------



## WAR-rior

Spring Onion said:


> dont strain your nerves so much  because the use of word "MASSIVE" serves my purpose more than pointing out the truth that it was a just a small crowed.


Auntyji. Massive Protest and Massive Crowd has basic difference. Hope u got my hint. 

Ab aurton ko har cheez specify karni padti hai. My GF too is a headache.


----------



## JUBA

The Indian government & people have no say in international politics, therefore their opinions holds no weight.


----------



## notsuperstitious

JUBA said:


> The Indian government & people have no say in international politics, therefore their opinions holds no weight.


 
But people stil express their opinions as a matter of principle, a bit like OIC passing resolutions on kashmir. Although we laugh our butts off at that tragic comedy, I understand why OIC does it.

If people want to express their opinion, in India they are free to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Why has this thread been made a "sticky" tread on the Arab Defence Forum where social matters are not even allowed?

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar @Jungibaaz

Could the thread not be moved to the ME section of PDF or the Indian section?

Also there are nearly 100 threads by now about Palestine-Israel. Far too many.


----------



## Spring Onion

SYMPATHY PROTEST FOR GAZANS: Indian police detain activists protesting in front of the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi on Monday to denounce Israeli attacks on Gaza (AP & AFP photos)


----------



## SamantK

Spring Onion said:


> SYMPATHY PROTEST FOR GAZANS: Indian police detain activists protesting in front of the Israeli Embassy in New Delhi on Monday to denounce Israeli attacks on Gaza (AP & AFP photos)


 A motely crowd is called Massive 

The majority of Indians do not care for the mess created by the West and the Arabs, we have our own to look out for.


----------



## Friei Indien

JonAsad said:


> because on ground the indian people are protesting against Israel--



Indians never support palestinian terrorists, our friend is Israel and all Indians support Israel (muslims excluded)


----------



## Spring Onion

SamantK said:


> A motely crowd is called Massive
> 
> The majority of Indians do not care for the mess created by the West and the Arabs, we have our own to look out for.



 You Indians are a confused bunch of people when i pointed out the same about this word "Massive" your other Indian fellows were hell bent on killing me . You guys are always in contradiction with your ownself. NVM


----------



## INDIC

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians are a confused bunch of people when i pointed out the same about this word "Massive" your other Indian fellows were hell bent on killing me . You guys are always in contradiction with your ownself. NVM



The thread was started by a Pakistani to make a mountain out of a mole, why you getting confused springy baaji.


----------



## livingdead

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians are a confused bunch of people when i pointed out the same about this word "Massive" your other Indian fellows were hell bent on killing me . You guys are always in contradiction with your ownself. NVM


it will be a contradiction if the same guy said both ....
do you think we are in some group and decide our response to a thread together... before posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians are a confused bunch of people when i pointed out the same about this word "Massive" your other Indian fellows were hell bent on killing me . You guys are always in contradiction with your ownself. NVM


Why do you always have to think that the comment was directed to you as a person rather than the OP? It seems you are as confused or even more than Indians.


----------



## Spring Onion

INDIC said:


> The thread was started by a Pakistani to make a mountain out of a mole, why you getting confused springy baaji.



Am very clear thats why i expressed my reservation about use of word Massive but your bharoti members got offended over it.



SamantK said:


> Why do you always have to think that the comment was directed to you as a person rather than the OP? It seems you are as confused or even more than Indians.



And why you are under self-assumption that i took it as personal ?

Go back read the thread and you will find why i was commenting on you Indians .

One was annoyed that i rejected the word "massive" and here you are you are annoyed that why the word Massive was used.


----------



## SamantK

Spring Onion said:


> Am very clear thats why i expressed my reservation about use of word Massive but your bharoti members got offended over it.
> 
> 
> 
> And why you are under self-assumption that i took it as personal ?
> 
> Go back read the thread and you will find why i was commenting on you Indians .
> 
> One was annoyed that i rejected the word "massive" and here you are you are annoyed that why the word Massive was used.


I'm not annoyed  

You are more confused than I thought


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Where were they when the rebels killed thousands of civilians in Syria, ISIS killed thousands in Iraq, kidnapping of girls by Boko haram, Rohingyas in Burma? 

Did their humanity suddenly became active today, and they realized, 'Oy bhenc**d, today is a fine day to show my integrity and solidarity for Human rights. It will raise my social acceptability among my nincompoop friends'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Friei Indien said:


> Indians* never support palestinian* terrorists, our friend is Israel and all Indians support Israel (muslims excluded)


i know few hindus on this very forum that does not support Israel- so bla bla somewhere else-


----------



## SamantK

The facts are simple for everyone to see.. Muslim killing Muslim, I dont care cause they are not Muslims. 

Jew killing Muslims, They are Nazis need to be condemned, erased and what not..

Yeah right!


----------



## Falcon29

Skull and Bones said:


> Where were they when the rebels killed thousands of civilians in Syria, ISIS killed thousands in Iraq, kidnapping of girls by Boko haram, Rohingyas in Burma?
> 
> Did their humanity suddenly became active today, and they realized, 'Oy bhenc**d, today is a fine day to show my integrity and solidarity for Human rights. It will raise my social acceptability among my nincompoop friends'.



Everywhere. Stop trolling with your posts. From now on, any Indian who repeats this nonsense will be reported. There has been massive discussions/aid/resolutions/military action on all those issues you mentioned.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hazzy997 said:


> Everywhere. Stop trolling with your posts. From now on, any Indian who repeats this nonsense will be reported. There has been massive discussions/aid/resolutions/military action on all those issues you mentioned.



I was talking about the pseudo secular in India, your opinions are irrelevant. The report button is right there, please yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Skull and Bones said:


> I was talking about the pseudo secular in India, your opinions are irrelevant. The report button is right there, please yourself.



There's nothing in my post that is opinionated. It is fact based.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians are a confused bunch of people when i pointed out the same about this word "Massive" your other Indian fellows were hell bent on killing me . You guys are always in contradiction with your ownself. NVM


--
you can say indian contradict themself.. yes we do its have socirty full of coontradciction..
but confuse .. never..
you are better knowledgebale who is confuse since begning.. and still confuse


----------



## SamantK

Skull and Bones said:


> I was talking about the pseudo secular in India, your opinions are irrelevant. The report button is right there, please yourself.


Maybe you were but it is a fact.. every third topic being discussed is the Israel conflict on PDF.. When ISISI was killing the discussion was restricted to one thread...


----------



## Beny Karachun

Protest of MUSLIM Indians, that shouldn't be there, but in Pakistan
the Indians are for Israel
Palestine doesn't exist and we don't do any massacre against them.


----------



## T-72M1

Beny Karachun said:


> the Indians are for Israel


100%


----------



## Michael Corleone

Finally Indians too understand, know, realize that Israel goes over the line sometimes. Ok ALL THE TIME.



Beny Karachun said:


> Protest of MUSLIM Indians, that shouldn't be there, but in Pakistan
> the Indians are for Israel
> Palestine doesn't exist and we don't do any massacre against them.


Israel isn't a legal state... Go back to Germany.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Finally Indians too understand, know, realize that Israel goes over the line sometimes. Ok ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> Israel isn't a legal state... Go back to Germany.


"Indians" Muslims are not Indians
The same who protest protest against India also
Says the one that lives in Kuwait, a country that its ancestors conquered and killed everyone that lived there.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Beny Karachun said:


> "Indians" Muslims are not Indians
> The same who protest protest against India also
> Says the one that lives in Kuwait, a country that its ancestors conquered and killed everyone that lived there.


You need to check on diversity of India before arguing. Don't give me the bullshit about black Indians, white Indians, Jew Indians or Hindu Indians. They are all Indians. One nation one people. Are you fucking kidding? Kuwait was a land of trade for the regional people. It got royalty like a century back and colonized by British. Talk about those 5yr old so called terrorist in your region before trolling about in the forum.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mohammed Khaled said:


> You need to check on diversity of India before arguing. Don't give me the bullshit about black Indians, white Indians, Jew Indians or Hindu Indians. They are all Indians. One nation one people. Are you fucking kidding? Kuwait was a land of trade for the regional people. It got royalty like a century back and colonized by British. Talk about those 5yr old so called terrorist in your region before trolling about in the forum.


Like saying all Islam supports ISIS
So say what ever you like, the same will be on Islam


----------



## haviZsultan

Muslims in India are against a union with Israel. However as a suppressed minority they can do nothing about India's growing ties with Israel. Though Gandhi condemned Israel and appeased the muslims no such appeasement seems to be the order of the day in India. This is clear from the mood after partition. The muslims were told "you got Pakistan now either move there or accept the rule of hindus." This is mimicked by the modern RSS and other such groups. Muslims in Indian occupied parts will not get what they wish for. Plus arab muslim countries have covertly accepted the existance of Israel. Hardliners will struggle against such an alliance with Israel but they are too few, too weak. Muslims have been weak the moment Pakistan was formed. This much even loyalists to India agree. They say if Pakistan was not formed Muslims in India would have had more say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ifesvr

haviZsultan said:


> Muslims in *Indian occupied parts *will not get what they wish for.



Yeah right! The next thing I am going to read here is 'how most of South Asia was once Pakistan where muslims were a majority and then the British came and covertly transferred power to the Hindus. Then Hindus all over the world came over and the Muslims were pushed to create a separate nation called Pakistan, and that India does not have the right to exist!!'



haviZsultan said:


> Muslims in India are against a union with Israel. However as a suppressed minority they can do nothing about India's growing ties with Israel.



On Topic - India unfortunately always supported the Palestine cause in the UN resolutions passed on it. The govt. always maintained Palestine has a right to exist as a free nation, but obviously Palestinians or Arabs always played into Pakistan's Kashmir drama in the OIC. So, naturally things have now changed and India is now sane enough to identify our real allies. As for the Israel-Palestine issue, *Indian Muslims ought to follow the Indian stance*, and steer clear of these AIMIM and PFI's protests. The former who is infamous for asking to remove the police for 15 mins so they can show who they really are and the latter infamous for cutting off the hands of a Christian professor in Kerala.


----------



## hussain0216

Standing against colonial white jew occupation of a middle eastern land is the minimum indian muslims should do


----------



## Michael Corleone

Beny Karachun said:


> Like saying all Islam supports ISIS
> So say what ever you like, the same will be on Islam


Your comment doesn't make sense. Contradicts the first one.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Your comment doesn't make sense. Contradicts the first one.


You said that Indians supported Palestine, I corrected it to Muslim Indians, and then you tried to say that all Indians think the same, by saying "Black Muslim Jew Hindu Indians are all Indians"
Like saying they have the same opinion.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Beny Karachun said:


> You said that Indians supported Palestine, I corrected it to Muslim Indians, and then you tried to say that all Indians think the same, by saying "Black Muslim Jew Hindu Indians are all Indians"
> Like saying they have the same opinion.


How can you guarantee all Indians are having the same opinion. This is a reasoning on probability! Some agree some might not. But you can't outright say only Muslim Indians or Christian Indians or whatever. There might be a Hindu or a Jew who is against what Israel is doing on Palestinians.


----------



## Inception-06

Glory to God, long live Palestinian Resistance !

What happened to the Hamas/Palestinian Military picture thread ?



Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488582972744802305




Respect for her ! I like such humans, who are fighting for the right side ! Victory for them Inshallah !


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Meanwhile in London!*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...h-in-london/story-hl01UZkkFmtXwz2nFxJpdI.html


----------



## Rafael

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Meanwhile in London!*
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...h-in-london/story-hl01UZkkFmtXwz2nFxJpdI.html
> 
> View attachment 349965



Wow what a massive protest where I can see only 6 idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

